# the blood pressure thread



## Bro Bundy

Alot of us are on major gear...I want everyone to be safe..Lets post up our bp daily..Today mine was 120 75 ...not bad for a guy on tren and drol..everyone should check their bp a few times a day..This will be a good reminder

Understanding Blood Pressure
http://www.heart.org/HEARTORG/Condi...lood-Pressure-Readings_UCM_301764_Article.jsp


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Brother Bundy said:


> Alot of us are on major gear...I want everyone to be safe..Lets post up our bp daily..Today mine was 120 75 ...not bad for a guy on tren and drol..everyone should check their bp a few times a day..This will be a good reminder



Great idea BB! This will bring a ton of awareness to an issue many sweep under the carpet or forget about entirely.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Docd187123 said:


> Great idea BB! This will bring a ton of awareness to an issue many sweep under the carpet or forget about entirely.



im not the most technical guy when it comes to what i wanna say...please doc feel free to add anything u want to this thread to make it better


----------



## Rumpy

I just checked mine, I think my monitor is broken.  I got 127/77, I cannot remember the last time it was that low.  Guess I shouldn't complain. 

I agree, everyone that cycles should have a home BP monitor.


----------



## Bro Bundy

also guys post up what supps u take to keep the bp in check..For me coq 10,fish oil,aromasin and a good diet works fine..im sure there aplenty of other supps that will help..Lets get these new guys on the right track


----------



## Rumpy

I've been on Dr prescribed BP meds since before my first cycle.  For me a little Cialis goes a long way to help control it while on tren or anything heavy.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Rumpy said:


> I've been on Dr prescribed BP meds since before my first cycle.  For me a little Cialis goes a long way to help control it while on tren or anything heavy.



cialis!! i forgot that ..i use it great for bp and the pp


----------



## Hero Swole

130 72 no Cialis had 2 captain morgan/coke double on the rocks.


----------



## ECKSRATED

RJ has a combo of 4 supps to take that lowers BP. It dropped several guys BP in a few weeks of taking them. I gotta ask him to post it when he has time.


----------



## will

153/86 Getting in that hypertension range


----------



## DF

128/80........
Supps:
CoQ10
Mag/Ca supp combo
Krill oil
Cialis- on occasion


----------



## Bro Bundy

will said:


> 153/86 Getting in that hypertension range



u need to handle that


----------



## Yaya

126/78.....


----------



## DieYoungStrong

120/78....


----------



## Trauma RN

116/56 this was yesterday

CoQ10
Omega 3
B12 inj


----------



## will

I do need to get a grip on it. I think most of mine is just stress from work right cause I was in good range last week


----------



## Bro Bundy

glad to see u guys posting up


----------



## Hero Swole

Trauma RN said:


> 116/56 this was yesterday
> 
> CoQ10
> Omega 3
> B12 inj






does the B12 help with the Bp?


----------



## Rumpy

will said:


> I do need to get a grip on it. I think most of mine is just stress from work right cause I was in good range last week



It can vary a LOT throughout the day, that's why I really recommend getting a home monitor.


----------



## will

Rumpy said:


> It can vary a LOT throughout the day, that's why I really recommend getting a home monitor.



Got a nurse at home so we have almost everything we could ever need here


----------



## riprockwell

Mine is 118/76 on 10mg Lisinopril per day and 10mg Cialis daily.  Without BP meds and Cialis it normally runs at 160/100 so I had to get that shit under control.


----------



## Joliver

148/85.  Took some BP meds.  Your thread saved minutes of my life.  Thanks BB!


----------



## Rumpy

joliver said:


> 148/85.  Took some BP meds.  Your thread saved minutes of my life.  Thanks BB!



Damn it, now I have to wait that much longer to inherit your gear.


----------



## Joliver

Rumpy said:


> Damn it, now I have to wait that much longer to inherit your gear.



I found a vessel today and main lined my TNE.  You may get it sooner than you think.


----------



## Magical

Bundy, nice thread bro. I have some high bp right now, cialis seems to be helping (with boners too)


----------



## NbleSavage

Great thread, BB!

For those taking Cialis, what kind of dosing you running if taking just for BP? I can't be on the job site with a perma-boner...my intentions could be misinterpreted...


----------



## Bro Bundy

NbleSavage said:


> Great thread, BB!
> 
> For those taking Cialis, what kind of dosing you running if taking just for BP? I can't be on the job site with a perma-boner...my intentions could be misinterpreted...



10mg of the hg cialis is enough for me...20 mg my dick is hard for 2 days


----------



## DocDePanda187123

NbleSavage said:


> Great thread, BB!
> 
> For those taking Cialis, what kind of dosing you running if taking just for BP? I can't be on the job site with a perma-boner...my intentions could be misinterpreted...



As little as 2.5mg is enough to help BP but your daily dose would depend on age and how high it reay is. Also if you use it for pumps and it's other benefits or not


----------



## cotton2012

I check mine pretty often, it's strange because I have a lot of family with BP issue, thought for sure I'd have them especially since I started AAS, but lucky me, mine is quite low during a cruise and right at normal for the most part during blast. Last night was 121/68, Test/NPP/Dbol 535mg/535mg/40mg right now w/ 25mg aromasin EOD. I take krill oil, ubiquinol 200mg/day, garlic pill, cold pressed green juice* (kale, fennel, dandelion, spinach, cilantro) with some fruit, sometimes just grab a drinkdailygreens.com. Hardly eat salty foods and sweat profusely constantly. I guess it's not that high blood pressure runs in my family........ its that NOBODY runs in my family, ba dum pssss!! Its all about food I think....... "Food is the answer, what was the question"


----------



## j2048b

118/70 but only currently on trt and a tad bit of var! And not on any bp meds but did stay in a holiday inn express last night!

Oh and took some cialis yesterday too!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Anyone here meditate to control their BP?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

PillarofBalance said:


> Anyone here meditate to control their BP?



Not currently but in the past yes.


----------



## Yaya

I think doing the rosary is the best way to control blood pressure

Our Lady is magical and so immaculate In many ways


----------



## PillarofBalance

Yaya said:


> I think doing the rosary is the best way to control blood pressure
> 
> Our Lady is magical and so immaculate In many ways



Prayer is the most common form of meditation.


----------



## Yaya

PillarofBalance said:


> Prayer is the most common form of meditation.



the rosary is a meditation focusing on the stations of the cross

Wow jesus and Mary are impressive....very


----------



## Malevolence

Sunday 128/78


----------



## snake

As Rumpy said, testing throughout the day is nice with a home unit.
126/72 last night
135/77 this morning
140/82 at work

Any notice if the tadalafil only drops one number? My Diastolic will drop harder then my Systolic. I use RC but have been thinking about hitting my Doc up for the real thing. He's always on mt about it being elevated.

Doc,

I notice that when my RESTING heart rate is up, my BP is up and vise versa. I know they are linked but how so?


----------



## Seeker

127/79 ....


----------



## PillarofBalance

snake said:


> As Rumpy said, testing throughout the day is nice with a home unit.
> 126/72 last night
> 135/77 this morning
> 140/82 at work
> 
> Any notice if the tadalafil only drops one number? My Diastolic will drop harder then my Systolic. I use RC but have been thinking about hitting my Doc up for the real thing. He's always on mt about it being elevated.
> 
> Doc,
> 
> I notice that when my RESTING heart rate is up, my BP is up and vise versa. I know they are linked but how so?



Systolic - The top number, which is also the higher of the two numbers, measures the pressure in the arteries when the heart beats (when the heart muscle contracts)

Diastolic - The bottom number, which is also the lower of the two numbers, measures the pressure in the arteries between heartbeats (when the heart muscle is resting between beats and refilling with blood).


----------



## RustyShackelford

148/82 tonight


----------



## meat

Trauma RN said:


> 116/56 this was yesterday
> 
> CoQ10
> Omega 3
> B12 inj



You're doing great. And yes, he coq10 is awesome stuff. I know some folks taking a gram of it/day, and love life. Here's a decent read:

http://www.newswithviews.com/Howenstine/james6.htm

And another older article on high doses being well tolerated: https://www.lef.org/newsletter/2005/2005_12_17.htm


----------



## Bro Bundy

120 75...hulksmash like genetics


----------



## Bro Bundy

lets go! post up them bp u bastards


----------



## Joliver

138/88.....BP med time.  Bundy saved my ass again.  Going to get him a nice x-mas present.


----------



## Joliver

PillarofBalance said:


> Systolic - The top number, which is also the higher of the two numbers, measures the pressure in the arteries when the heart beats (when the heart muscle contracts)
> 
> Diastolic - The bottom number, which is also the lower of the two numbers, measures the pressure in the arteries between heartbeats (when the heart muscle is resting between beats and refilling with blood).



I would also like to point out that the diastolic number (bottom) is the value that you should pay particular attention to when you check your BP.  Both are important....but the bottom number is the "killer" number.  A value of 150/60 isn't as bad as 135/100.  Your CV system sustains more damage under a constant 100 mmHg than it will sustain from a much higher number for an instantaneous "beat."


----------



## nightster

I will post when I pick up a BP monitor... Any feature/ brands/ etc I should look for?


----------



## Hero Swole

160/160 I'm a mutant that's normal for me.


----------



## ECKSRATED

nightster said:


> I will post when I pick up a BP monitor... Any feature/ brands/ etc I should look for?


Wanna buy one too. Gives us some good ones to look for


----------



## meat

This, along with a bp cuff is the best:
http://www.amazon.com/ADC-600BK-Adscope-Cardiology-Stethoscope/dp/B0013REZN2/ref=zg_tr_3777151_16

For most, however:
http://www.heartratemonitorsusa.com/bloodpressurebest.html
Note, for most here, the arm cuff monitors will be too small. I have the wrist model. Third one down the page.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Thanks meat. 

My brothers a fireman and taught me how to test BP but I don't wwant a stethoscope and a cuff. Rather have the automatic ones


----------



## meat

ECKSRATED said:


> Thanks meat.
> 
> My brothers a fireman and taught me how to test BP but I don't wwant a stethoscope and a cuff. Rather have the automatic ones



Ok, then go for the wrist model. The arm cuffs are too small for bbyers. My docs med assistant has to switch to a "fat guy" lol cuff when I come in. Lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

bump..lets see how fukked up everyone is..lets go post up


----------



## bronco

mine has been averaging 144/80 on cycle


----------



## Trauma RN

126/76 just now


----------



## NbleSavage

116 over 80 from the Doc's office just this past Thurs.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I spiked to 164/98 last night. I was freaking out. Thanks TNE. Went "down" to 143/91 this AM. I'm generally 118/78 off cycle. Going to have to get a handle on it ASAP.


----------



## AlphaD

2 hours ago i took it in one of those machines at pharmacy.  Got 142/82......not a good read since the cuff instructions says it can only accomodate up to 17 inch arm.....had a hard time getting arm in....wife thought it was hysterical.


----------



## Bro Bundy

keep posting boys!!! this is what i wanted to see


----------



## snake

Keeping it going.

Last night: 139/69
This morning: 129/65
2 hr. after lunch: 126/66


----------



## Steven

I have some questions about a website,  can anyone help?


----------



## Yaya

Steven said:


> I have some questions about a website,  can anyone help?



Yes...

It's address is


----------



## Steven

BIG GIANT DICK IN MY ASS. is it legit?


----------



## Steven

Thats big black dick to u cocksukerx thanx for wasting my time. There's always one in the group


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steven said:


> Thats big black dick to u cocksukerx thanx for wasting my time. There's always one in the group



Don't ever disrespect a member or veteran like Yaya again or you'll be gone permanently instead of only for a few days. Come back without your attitude and rule-breaking habits or don't bother coming back.


----------



## amore169

Checked mine tonight and it was 144/86.


----------



## Maintenance Man

It said I was 150/77.  Its never usually that high. I was kinda pissed tho while doing it lol.


----------



## Rumpy

Mine goes up when Doc comes around


----------



## Maintenance Man

Rumpy said:


> Mine goes up when Doc comes around



Your PP? I know, mine too!!


----------



## Rumpy

Maintenance Man said:


> Your PP? I know, mine too!!



Well that too.  I meant my BP goes up, but I meant it in a "my heart goes pitter patter" kind of way.  I guess saying he raises my BP sounds like I'm getting pissed, but that's not what I meant.  I should say things out loud before I say them . . .


----------



## Maintenance Man

Rumpy said:


> Well that too.  I meant my BP goes up, but I meant it in a "my heart goes pitter patter" kind of way.  I guess saying he raises my BP sounds like I'm getting pissed, but that's not what I meant.  I should say things out loud before I say them . . .



So when he swoons your heart, it skips a beat or two. It flutters your systemic love potion. I get it bro. Im right there with you!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

It's Rumpy's fight or flight response: fight and have his heart swooned or flight and settle for terrible thirds with Pinky....thirds bc you know that ass gets spread around


----------



## Rumpy

Docd187123 said:


> It's Rumpy's fight or flight response: fight and have his heart swooned or flight and settle for terrible thirds with Pinky....thirds bc you know that ass gets spread around



Oh I know about Pinky.  Sometimes when I finish, I go to the back of the line, by the time it's my turn again, I'm ready to go.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Rumpy said:


> Oh I know about Pinky.  Sometimes when I finish, I go to the back of the line, by the time it's my turn again, I'm ready to go.



Caber can help with that


----------



## widehips71

101/68 at the Dr office. I'm not on anything but wanted to participate anyways


----------



## AlphaD

Just got my yearly physical.  BP was 130/80....... they werent worried about it.  However @ 5'11" 214.5 pounds, my BMI was in obese range @ 32.1.....! Hahhaha......what a useless measurement.


----------



## stonetag

I take bp meds (hydrochlorothiazide), so I can keep bp around normal, before I was at 172/95, 180/106, I know, bad berries. This would happen either on or off cycle. I guess one plus of the meds, besides norm. bp is that it is ripping me up!


----------



## snake

AlphaD said:


> Just got my yearly physical.  BP was 130/80....... they werent worried about it.  However @ 5'11" 214.5 pounds, my BMI was in obese range @ 32.1.....! Hahhaha......what a useless measurement.



BMI! I can't understand why they even talk about it. Ya, I'm 5'-9" 212 lbs and should weigh 165 lbs. That's funny!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

snake said:


> BMI! I can't understand why they even talk about it. Ya, I'm 5'-9" 212 lbs and should weigh 165 lbs. That's funny!



Last year at my physical I was 5-10, 217. Dr said I'm obese. I told him I just had a bodpod and was 15% BF how could I be obese. He agreed with me but said "weight is weight" and the body has to work harder wether its muscle or fat. I guess that's why big dudes don't live long. I'm not even very big...POB is ****ed 

Then I asked him about all the marathoners and endurance athletes who are 140 lbs but have athlete's heart, or develop Afib...he didn't have much of an answer for that.

I think we are all going to die at some point...it's a given


----------



## Yaya

126/83.......


----------



## Dtownry

Chastise me later but I just got a monitor today and oh man.

142/97  crap.  I need to get a handle on this quickly.


----------



## JAXNY

136/93. I had it in check.  Was 123/83 2 weeks ago. but just started another cycle and it's climbing again. I'm already taking 100mg of Losartan and 400mg COQ10. 
I never had BP issues in my life but last year I took some anadrol.  Went for a physical and they kept taking my BP. 4 times. Guess it was 180/110. That's when I started the meds. 
Any recommendations on which meds may work better than others. I need to get this back down again.


----------



## Hero Swole

Everyone is different often times it takes a combination of heart meds to get it under control with minimum side effects from the meds themselves. Also a diuretic may come in handy.

Im guessing this ones are effective to juiceheads considering that they increase your vessel, signal the heart to lower the heart right, or attack the enzyme that constricts the vessels. 

Lisinopril, losartan, metoprolo.

But I'm just a kid not a cardiologist. Got family on Bp meds though.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Hero Swole said:


> Everyone is different often times it takes a combination of heart meds to get it under control with minimum side effects from the meds themselves. Also a diuretic may come in handy.
> 
> Im guessing this ones are effective to juiceheads considering that they increase your vessel, signal the heart to lower the heart right, or attack the enzyme that constricts the vessels.
> 
> Lisinopril, losartan, metoprolo.
> 
> But I'm just a kid not a cardiologist. Got family on Bp meds though.



your a man!! speak your mind brotha


----------



## Dtownry

I am guessing a my regular doctor will give me BP meds if I ask and he sees I am high?


----------



## Dtownry

142/97 yesterday afternoon.  Took cialis last night which was fun.  Woke up today at 123/76.   Much better.


----------



## Yaya

118/70

Had a dizzy spill today to..

was expecting it to be much higher


----------



## snake

this morning: BP 128/70, PR 75
I wonder what it will be in an hour during my leg workout? Maybe for shits and giggles I'll take the cuff with me.


----------



## Crim Crim

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20214719
http://professional.diabetes.org/Abstracts_Display.aspx?TYP=1&CID=74539

Anybody try Bystolic (nebivolol) yet?  It apparently really improves your wood while lowering blood pressure.  And stacks well with PDE-5 inhibitors like Viagra.

It is a beta blocker with a unique MOA that includes significant NO increase for vasodilatory effect.  There is a long list of research studies in animals showing significant ERECTYLE improvement, and a lot of ongoing research in humans.  The company was smart to wait to seek an FDA indication for erectile disfunction, as insurance companies don't want to pay for so-called "lifestyle" drugs.  

My brother is on it now and he literally believes it is better than Viagra.  I just ordered some from ADC, and since my BP is up 20points on this cycle I started 5mg per day, yesterday.  I'll let you know if I see any results...


----------



## Joliver

Bystolic is good. Beta blockers are fast acting and drop BP fast.

117/75....yes, I am enjoying my cruise.


----------



## AlphaD

Today it was 132/80...... i hit cialis to control bp spikes from the drol, but for most part it has been fine.....


----------



## snake

Crim Crim said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20214719
> http://professional.diabetes.org/Abstracts_Display.aspx?TYP=1&CID=74539
> 
> Anybody try Bystolic (nebivolol) yet?  It apparently really improves your wood while lowering blood pressure.  And stacks well with PDE-5 inhibitors like Viagra.
> 
> It is a beta blocker with a unique MOA that includes significant NO increase for vasodilatory effect.  There is a long list of research studies in animals showing significant ERECTYLE improvement, and a lot of ongoing research in humans.  The company was smart to wait to seek an FDA indication for erectile disfunction, as insurance companies don't want to pay for so-called "lifestyle" drugs.
> 
> My brother is on it now and he literally believes it is better than Viagra.  I just ordered some from ADC, and since my BP is up 20points on this cycle I started 5mg per day, yesterday.  I'll let you know if I see any results...



Let us know how you make out on all fronts. 
122/62 Diastolic kinda low, hum...


----------



## TriniJuice

Just brought a BPM today, so enlighten me on these numbers
did it twice and checked out at 124/75 & 129/76 (5min later)
seems to be good compared to others
also not on any supps that would affect this but i normally take;

 12-15mg cialis
3g Nac (was smoking cigs but going on 2weeks clean)
200-300mg CoQ10


----------



## Crim Crim

snake said:


> Let us know how you make out on all fronts.
> 122/62 Diastolic kinda low, hum...



Well, it doesn't seem to be a game-changer for me, but I feel like the 5mg may have been too high a dose.  Made me super relaxed and calm...probably too calm, lol.  I discontinued.  

But my brother is convinced this stuff is manna from heaven, so it may have a more pronounced effect on someone with a real long-term BP issue, or perhaps someone who has naturally low Nitric Oxide levels.


----------



## TriniJuice

140/89 2night and 137/87 5min later
been breathing heavy most of the day...


----------



## woodswise

On 4/8/14 mine was checked at my doctor's office and was 102/76, the best it has ever been (at the time I had just lost 40 lbs) and my heart rate was 56 beats per minute.  This is better than when I ran cross country.  I am doing Muay Thai kickboxing bootcamp two days per week, lifting five days per week and doing karate 1 day per week.


----------



## alex4

Hi am new in this forum


----------



## alex4

I would like to know about anavar anybody know something about it?


----------



## SellingOutIsArt

Damn coffee has had me running lately in the 150's systolic and 100 diastolic. Been overdoing it though 4-5 cups of coffee. Damn work and school. Also its a little combination of both cuban expresso and reg black. And if anyone knows about cuban coffee its literally crack in a teacup.


----------



## Maintenance Man

Checked it twice in a row just now. 148/62 and 147/68


----------



## Seeker

130/70 running mad tren too.


----------



## Maintenance Man

1st one said 152/71 and 2nnd read 145/65. Running Dbol/Drol/TNE


----------



## don draco

116 / 70 .. resting heart rate 52. Feeling good.


----------



## Thepaintman

My BP is always a little high even on BP meds


----------



## TriniJuice

Donating blood this weekend, been taking cialis again for the past 3/4 days and feel better but I ran out of my RUI supply so I've been just dipping a finger in a powder bag of cialis lol haven't put it in a suspension yet


----------



## Maintenance Man

146/69...............


----------



## Maintenance Man

148/72 and 145/62


----------



## Redrum1327

this am 141/73


----------



## Maintenance Man

135/67 today


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Maintenance Man said:


> 135/67 today



Damn you! How the hell is your BP so low on TNE and cherry bombs???


----------



## Maintenance Man

DieYoungStrong said:


> Damn you! How the hell is your BP so low on TNE and cherry bombs???



You got me man LOL!! I hadn't checked it for a bit. Look back a few posts and that was the last one I recorded. You can see from my last set that my systolic has even dropped a bit. Idk wtf is going on here but I LIKE it!!! 

I always do it twice just to make sure there isn't any malfunctions as well. Numbers were almost identical so I went with the 2nd set.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Maintenance Man said:


> You got me man LOL!! I hadn't checked it for a bit. Look back a few posts and that was the last one I recorded. You can see from my last set that my systolic has even dropped a bit. Idk wtf is going on here but I LIKE it!!!
> 
> I always do it twice just to make sure there isn't any malfunctions as well. Numbers were almost identical so I went with the 2nd set.



If I ran TNE and cherry bombs, I'd have nosebleeds by the end of week one.


----------



## Maintenance Man

DieYoungStrong said:


> If I ran TNE and cherry bombs, I'd have nosebleeds by the end of week one.



I'm one of the lucky ones.....DNP??? Not so much.


----------



## Maintenance Man

150/66 on sunday


----------



## Joliver

Maintenance Man said:


> I'm one of the lucky ones.....DNP??? Not so much.



My BP is fine.  I am just following MM around trolling all of his posts.  MM looked like a damn ninja turtle on DNP.  Some sort of hybrid human with scales and whatnot.  Pretty funny.  Glad he survived.


----------



## Maintenance Man

joliver said:


> My BP is fine.  I am just following MM around trolling all of his posts.  MM looked like a damn ninja turtle on DNP.  Some sort of hybrid human with scales and whatnot.  Pretty funny.  Glad he survived.



Lmfao!! It was pretty gruesome for a good week or so but I made it thru the other side with prednisone. The sick part....I still contemplate trying it again.


----------



## Joliver

Maintenance Man said:


> Lmfao!! It was pretty gruesome for a good week or so but I made it thru the other side with prednisone. The sick part....I still contemplate trying it again.



MM, pull up a chair, wanna tell you a story.  I was dating a girl that hit me with a golf club while i was on a conference call for work--blindsided me.  That is crazy.  I made it through to the other side with a little perseverance.  Did joli swear off women?  No.  But I have dramatically cut back on my golf game.


----------



## jyoung8j

130/78 I have meds to keep in check now


----------



## Maintenance Man

LOL 1st off I wanna say she sounds like a one helluva woman. Maaaan , I love me sum crazy booooooy! She gave you an epiphany of sorts Id say. Golf bad, vagina good!


----------



## Maintenance Man

129/76 and 129/71!! That metoprolol does a nigga goooood!!!


----------



## #TheMatrix

130/73. After 20 weeks of tren and test with kick start and end of dbol/drol.


----------



## Maintenance Man

#TheMatrix said:


> 130/73. After 20 weeks of tren and test with kick start and end of dbol/drol.



BOSS cycle


----------



## #TheMatrix

Maintenance Man said:


> BOSS cycle



Im just following loosies steps.


----------



## THE

My BP this morning was 136/96.


----------



## Bro Bundy

THE said:


> My BP this morning was 136/96.



get that last number lower


----------



## M_T Pockets

Yes that 96 you need to get lower. 
Make sure if u have a larger arm that they use a bigger cuff.
You can get false reading from a normal cuff.


----------



## snake

128/70 about 7 weeks into my cycle. 140/74 when I walk in the house and take it right away.


----------



## Maintenance Man

Almost done with my 26 week blast next week. BP was 139/64 just now. 78 pulse


----------



## Maintenance Man

You guys have to be fukkin kiddin me!!! No BP checks posted???

Just now was 1st try: 140/66 w/ 87P
2nd: 139/78 w/ 93P
3rd: 131/68 w/ 95P

Cruising on 200mgs


----------



## lexluther

I don't mean to sound stupid but this is exactly what brought me to this site. My bp is good but Dr. blood sample said my blood was to thick and total blood count was to high. Was looking for something to counter act this. Also iron is at a 19.9.  I've been taking fish oil already. What is CoQ10? And is there anything else i can use?


----------



## Pinkbear

Last week

133/73


----------



## DieYoungStrong

lexluther said:


> I don't mean to sound stupid but this is exactly what brought me to this site. My bp is good but Dr. blood sample said my blood was to thick and total blood count was to high. Was looking for something to counter act this. Also iron is at a 19.9.  I've been taking fish oil already. What is CoQ10? And is there anything else i can use?



You need to go donate blood ASAP. Did your Dr not order you a therapeutic phlebotomy after he got your results? He should have.


----------



## snake

lexluther said:


> I don't mean to sound stupid... And is there anything else i can use?



Not stupid at all. Stupid = DEAD.
Like DYS said, give blood.

I was  118/70 this morning. Pulse: 70 bpm


----------



## Bro Bundy

nice to see my thread being used..Like a old whore lol


----------



## anewguy

Good idea bb. I have kept a half ass log where when I happen to be in a drug store I check it and record it. I'll copy and paste. I know nothing about it but I seem to be in the green ranges on the machines every time. Do you guys have a machine at home?

9-8-12*
127 systolic / 61 diastolic /61bpm

9-10-12
131 systolic / 63 diastolic 

11-18-12
136/68 after soccer with pwo

10-17-13
137/75

10-22-13
123/84

11-16-13
128/85. *83 bpm*

6/25/14
129/67. 74bpm resting


----------



## Yaya

121/75...........


----------



## widehips71

Twenty minutes after working out 

138/82 and 93 heart rate


----------



## snake

120/72 this morning but I have notice a lower pulse. Normally 82 during the day 72 when I get up. I have been down to 62 in the morning. What's up with that?


----------



## widehips71

128/70 this AM after breakfast. Heart rate 101


----------



## snake

widehips71 said:


> 128/70 this AM after breakfast. Heart rate 101



What's up with the heart rate?


----------



## widehips71

snake said:


> What's up with the heart rate?



Idk bro. Been elevated the whole cycle


----------



## don draco

119/65 ...


----------



## Hero Swole

widehips71 said:


> Idk bro. Been elevated the whole cycle


Bro, try incorporating some hiit cardio. It  could also be stress or anxiety. Your on the verge of tachycardia and that's not good; specially if its a long cycle. Not trying yo scare you or anything just something to think about. These kind of things come with the territory but we have to do our best to minimize the risk if possible.


----------



## Yaya

121/80
Hrt rate 81


----------



## DieYoungStrong

135/84....


----------



## Ascastlat

113/58 was last week..


----------



## Maintenance Man

a few days ago but it was 144/72 with a pulse of....wait for it...96


----------



## Yaya

116/73..........

Pulse 75


----------



## DieYoungStrong

133/75...hr 80


----------



## Cobra Strike

Maintenance Man said:


> a few days ago but it was 144/72 with a pulse of....wait for it...96


These readings tell me that you must have just finished twisting one off


----------



## snake

132/72 this morning, pulse 74. 2 minutes later it was 116/68 pulse 72. I know it goes up and down but that first one is high for my morning.


----------



## hulksmash

138/81

Heart rate 98

HR is always elevated and hypervigilance is a big factor

I should ask for HR lowering meds like atenolol.


----------



## Yaya

116/75

Hr..62


----------



## Bro Bundy

great numbers yaya..very healthy


----------



## Bro Bundy

glad to see my thread is being used..thank u


----------



## woodswise

110/68 today.  88 hr which is high for me, but I'm on some antihistamine medicine which I think probably elevates it.


----------



## anabol69

Beet Root
Hawthorne Berries


----------



## widehips71

111/74

hr 82


----------



## Bicepticon

140/85
I use Adderall  5 days a week. It tends to up my BP. I will get rid of some blood every 3 weeks when on higher mg's of gear. This instantly helps lower my BP!!


----------



## SFGiants

Bicepticon said:


> 140/85
> I use Adderall  5 days a week. It tends to up my BP. I will get rid of some blood every 3 weeks when on higher mg's of gear. This instantly helps lower my BP!!



Is that like Midol? :32 (20):

Welbutrin work well for adult ADHD, I have used it several times.


----------



## Maintenance Man

anabol69 said:


> Beet Root
> Hawthorne Berries



Thats some nice numbers on your systolic bro


----------



## Motivated

Bp is 110/72 

Used to be 130 something over 80 something.



Coq10 at 300 mg a day helped alot. I used wild hawthorn before but it didnt do nothing it seems. Maybe i got a bad brand dont know but the coq10 really helped! I was surprised!!


----------



## antique

160/110

was as high as 210/160 at one point.

I have just started lisinopril 2.5 mgs

also taking hawthorn berry and rutin.


----------



## Bro Bundy

antique said:


> 160/110
> 
> was as high as 210/160 at one point.
> 
> I have just started lisinopril 2.5 mgs
> 
> also taking hawthorn berry and rutin.



what are u taking that your bp is fukkin high?


----------



## antique

*was taking *
250mgs test e, 
100mgs parabolon (tren blend)
100mgs masteron
200mgs eq
A week.

Not taking anything now.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

antique said:


> 160/110
> 
> was as high as 210/160 at one point.
> 
> I have just started lisinopril 2.5 mgs
> 
> also taking hawthorn berry and rutin.




You're gonna need a lot more then 2.5 mg of lisinopril. 5mg is the minimum effective dose from my understanding. I'd bet you're going to need at least 20mg a day to get to the 120/80 range.


----------



## antique

DieYoungStrong said:


> You're gonna need a lot more then 2.5 mg of lisinopril. 5mg is the minimum effective dose from my understanding. I'd bet you're going to need at least 20mg a day to get to the 120/80 range.



Doctor advised 2.5 for a week then 5mgs a week
TBH its come down a bit already Im only starting the 5mgs tomorrow.


----------



## anabol69

Motivated said:


> Bp is 110/72
> 
> Used to be 130 something over 80 something.
> 
> 
> 
> Coq10 at 300 mg a day helped alot. I used wild hawthorn before but it didnt do nothing it seems. Maybe i got a bad brand dont know but the coq10 really helped! I was surprised!!


Whats COQ10?


----------



## Maintenance Man

140/71 with 78 pulse then 138/71 with 80 pulse


----------



## widehips71

119/61  

hr 77


----------



## don draco

122/70

hr 69


----------



## DieYoungStrong

antique said:


> Doctor advised 2.5 for a week then 5mgs a week
> TBH its come down a bit already Im only starting the 5mgs tomorrow.



I'm not a dr and won't play one on the net...


----------



## Yaya

Just had 4 birthday Mai tais

141/78

103


----------



## Yaya

137/75

100...

20 min later


----------



## Yaya

138/67

94


----------



## snake

142/82 Pushing it for me. I doubt 50 mg 2x/wk NPP would do this. Here's a kicker, 3 days without a dip. Hum?!


----------



## Maintenance Man

Wow Ive been taking some BP meds for the past 3 weeks and its gone down a lot!! 126/62 with 70P.

It hasn't been that low for awhile. Looks like I need to order more of those


----------



## Assassin32

Maintenance Man said:


> Wow Ive been taking some BP meds for the past 3 weeks and its gone down a lot!! 126/62 with 70P.
> 
> It hasn't been that low for awhile. Looks like I need to order more of those



What are you taking MM? Nice numbers, keep an eye on those now that your fun has started and your running some new compounds, bud.


----------



## AliCat

124/78, but in pre-test days was 100/60 or thereabouts.


----------



## Maintenance Man

Assassin32 said:


> What are you taking MM? Nice numbers, keep an eye on those now that your fun has started and your running some new compounds, bud.



Its metrolar? from ADC. Its pretty damn cheap too. I sure am now that Ive got tren in me


----------



## #TheMatrix

124/60 ...
half G of test a week
Low dose ephedra and caffeine daily

And a box of nutter butters daily as well.


----------



## Yaya

Yaya said:


> 138/67
> 
> 94





Been off all AAS since last week of dec and current BP is 

117/79

72


----------



## goodfella

Maintenance Man said:


> Wow Ive been taking some BP meds for the past 3 weeks and its gone down a lot!! 126/62 with 70P.
> 
> It hasn't been that low for awhile. Looks like I need to order more of those



Hey MM, how are you feeling on those BP meds? I've heard some guys say they hate taking them cus they feel all burnt out/down/lazy feeling etc. You experience anything like with the meds your taking? Also if not, care to share about it? Cialis seems to keep me in check most of the time, but some feedback on your meds would be much appreciated.

Thank you 
-Goodfella


----------



## goodfella

Yaya said:


> Been off all AAS since last week of dec and current BP is
> 
> 117/79
> 
> 72



Damn! Those some hot n healthy vitals you got there Yaya! Lookn good ;D


----------



## widehips71

Dr appointment today for blood work 

117/79 as well. HR 81


----------



## j2048b

Is 140/78 hr 55 good or bad bp and hr?


----------



## BiologicalChemist

I'm at 116/68 mmHg...although I'm only on test + tbol...at low/moderate dosages. I have prescirption beta blocker (propranolol) on hand for BP when needed it works amazing for hypertension and u don't need much. fishoil omegas, tumeric, CEL assist, aromasin + finasteride also reduce BP



Bro Bundy said:


> Alot of us are on major gear...I want everyone to be safe..Lets post up our bp daily..Today mine was 120 75 ...not bad for a guy on tren and drol..everyone should check their bp a few times a day..This will be a good reminder


----------



## Cobra Strike

j2048b said:


> Is 140/78 hr 55 good or bad bp and hr?



That systolic could come down 20 but everything else looks good


----------



## j2048b

Cobra Strike said:


> That systolic could come down 20 but everything else looks good



Thanks cobra!


----------



## Mastercrafter

65 bpm
121/60. 
Natural. No meds.


----------



## Youngblood1984

Yea I had a scare last week had to go to the doc Idk if I should even post what mine was but it's all better now


----------



## Yaya

Youngblood1984 said:


> Yea I had a scare last week had to go to the doc Idk if I should even post what mine was but it's all better now



Post it, why not?


----------



## Maintenance Man

160/80 then 162/77. Shit its gone back up a bit. Looks like I need BP meds more than 3 times a week lol


----------



## Maintenance Man

138/66 now. BP meds are good.


----------



## Yaya

123/78.....pulse 72


----------



## Itburnstopee

Deleted/wrong thread


----------



## Maintenance Man

Started EQ awhile ago and it ****ed with my BP quite easily. Adjusted my BP meds and seems a lot better.

138/64 with a pulse of 78 at 10:45am. Then 137/60 with 80 pulse at 5:30pm.


----------



## Yaya

126/79

Hrt rate 87


----------



## kd43NJ

does anyone know a legit supplier in NJ?!!


----------



## Bro Bundy

120/75 good shit


----------



## Dex

115/74 
68HR (my resting used to be in low 50s)


----------



## Seeker

118/67 ......


----------



## Bro Bundy

110/70.I never had it that low before.Taken first thing in the am


----------



## Bro Bundy

110/60.....


----------



## Yaya

116/75......


----------



## #TheMatrix

120 over 60.

All day


----------



## bleachx

Just lettin ppl know I found a BP med that is working amazing for me. I have been on it for three days and my pressure went from 145/79 three days ago to 112/62. That's lower than it was when I was 20 years old and in college wrestling. I'm 36 now. The med I'm taking is Lisinopril 10mg once a day. Common brands - Prinivil, Zestril. Last time I went on I tried an old BP med that was a beta blocker and had almost no success with it and then tried a newer one called Bystolic I think it was. That helped some but not enough. This Lisinopril is an ACE inhibitor. I was so excited when I saw my BP numbers today that I took it 4 times and pissed off the old lady waiting to use the machine! LoL I hope this helps someone because BP problems can drive you nuts


----------



## Milo

134/78, 78 bpm


----------



## j2048b

good write up over on reddit on bp meds...: GOOD READ THRU....

ALL CREDIT GOES TO JCAESAR369 FROM REDDIT....

https://www.reddit.com/r/steroids/comments/45biv3/blood_pressure_medication_outline/


ForumBlood Pressure Medication Outline (self.steroids)
submitted 4 months ago by Jcaesar369Resident Pharmacist
Hello  all. I am going to be writing a comprehensive Blood pressure (BP)  outline for medications that are considered first line therapy for the  treatment and control of high BP according to the FDA. Hopefully a table  or something from this can be added to the wiki later on. There are  many questions on this sub asking about how to deal with high BP, and  one of the most common answers is to take tadalafil (Cialis) or  sildenafil (Viagra). While tadalafil may be fine for some people at  best, it is not FDA indicated for regulating BP and there is a  legitimate, medical reason for this. Tadalafil is only indicated for *PULMONARY*  (ie lungs only) hypertension (do not even try with sildenafil or  vardenafil), and the dose for this is 40 mg per day, which would  probably start giving many people undesirable side effects. PDE 5  inhibitors, like tadalafil and sildenafil, do not cause enough  peripheral vasodilation in the body to lower systemic hypertension  (HTN). Thus the FDA does not indicate tadalafil for BP, and insurance  companies will not cover patients who want to take tadalafil to “control  their BP”. The majority of roid users on here may actually need  legitimate BP meds, and are not suffering from pulmonary hypertension,  but drug induced elevated HTN. This is a somewhat lengthy read, but it  is well worth it, especially for those worried about BP.
  I am a USA pharmacy school student in one of the top 10 USA pharmacy  schools. I am going to detail what they taught us about BP meds and  hypertension (this was a medical school level course) and what the FDA  has medically approved as first and second line treatment options for  hypertension. All of this information is taken from FDA approved online  drug databases like Micromedex 2.0 and Lexicomp. These are large online  drug databases that USA hospitals, doctors, and pharmacists use every  day to reference drug information. Access to these websites is granted  through my school, otherwise hospitals pay thousands of dollars a year  to have access to these databases.
  Normal BP: 120 systolic / 80 diastolic mm Hg. Anything lower is good, too low ie heart failure is bad.
  Pre-hypertension: 121-139/ 81-89 mm Hg
  Hypertension: 140-159 / 90-99 mm Hg
  Stage 2 HTN: >160 / >100 mm Hg. This is where HTN gets bad and damaging, hopefully you can treat before you get here.
  Hypertensive emergency: 190-200 / 110-120 mm Hg. If your BP is  consistently around here you should go to the ER so they can treat you  with IV drugs. These BP levels can permanently damage your organs,  including kidneys. Obviously BP readings over these levels are bad as  well.
  There are 4 main categories of BP meds that are considered  mono-treatment first line therapy, and also 1 main category of BP meds  that is mono-treatment second line therapy but is the drug class of  choice for drug induced hypertension.
  All of these medications listed below are to be used as a last resort  after failure to control BP from lifestyle modifications including:  cardio 5-6 days a week, lowering dietary sodium to <2000 mg per day,  ideally 1500 mg, limiting or eliminating caffeine, and getting adequate  sleep. There are a plethora of supplements you can consider trying as  well, including allicin from garlic, hibiscus tea, carditone, beet  juice, etc. These supplements may work for some people, but will not  work for everyone, as everyone is different.
  Stacking rules for these medications:  - Do not stack ACE I’s and ARBS


ACE I’s and a thiazide diuretic are a great stack 
ARBS and a thiazide diuretic are a great stack 
Do not frontload any of these meds, as this will exacerbate hypotension quite quickly 
Do not take more than 1 drug from the same drug class, it will  only cause more severe side effects including nausea and vomiting and  will not help with BP control. 
  It should be noted that all of these drug recommendations are for  while on gear and maybe during PCT, then come off the BP drugs and  hopefully your BP will return to normal. I am not recommending anyone  take these drugs for life. For B/C, you can take low doses of these BP  meds for the cruise as well if needed.
  1) ACE Inhibitors (angiotensin converting enzyme): These work by  inhibiting ACE, thus preventing angiotensin I from being converted to  angiotensin II. Angiotensin II is the big bad wolf in terms of BP, and  causes vasoconstriction, increases water retention, and negatively  affects a strained heart. These are not all of what angiotensin II does,  but you get the idea that it is the main protein that we are trying to  stop.
  Options include: Lisinopril, Ramipril, Enalapril, etc.
*Lisinopril dose levels are 5 mg, 10 mg, 20 mg, 40mg for the point of this sub.*
  Yes there is a 2.5 mg dose, and even an 80 mg dose, but the 2.5 is  for LONG TERM control (ie entire lifetime) of BP and 80 mg is more  difficult to dose and side effects usually become quite exacerbated at  that dose.
  Example therapy: Start at Lisinopril 5 mg by mouth every day at the  same time upon waking, take this dose for 2 weeks and monitor BP. If BP  has not gone down to desired goal, ramp dose up to next level, which is  Lisinopril 10 mg. 2 weeks at 10 mg, then read BP. If still not in  desired range, ramp up to 20 mg, then again to 40 mg. Most doctors will  have patients wait an entire month before increasing dosages, but I will  recommend 2 weeks as I know most of you will be looking for quicker BP  control. If at any time you feel bad side effects that you do not like  or can’t handle, bump the dose back down. Now you have found the correct  dose for you for this drug class. 
  Now many of you are wondering, how long until the drug is fully  kicked in? When this happens, it is called steady-state equilibrium, and  for most normal drugs (like all we will talk about here) occurs at ~5  half lives assuming steady dosing. The half life for Lisinopril  is 12  hours (average). That means it takes 60 hours to reach steady state. At  this point, drug concentrations of Lisinopril in the body will be at  their peak, and if you get side effects they will probably manifest at  this point or well before. Side effects are usually rare for Lisinopril,  that’s why it is so often prescribed. Nausea and vomiting/ uneasy  stomach are a side effect for ALL DRUGS, do not be immediately alarmed  by this, and take Lisinopril with food to help. The trademark annoying  side effect of ACE I’s is a cough. This can be avoided by switching to  an ARB, class 3 below.
  2) Diuretics, specifically thiazide and loop diuretics. I am not  going to delve into potassium sparing diuretics, as I believe they are  beyond the scope of this sub, and often need to be stacked with another  diuretic and require even more dietary restrictions. Diuretics  essentially work by inhibiting a process in the kidneys, thus making you  pee out salt, potassium, and water instead of reabsorbing them.
  When taking thiazide diuretics, you should be moderately careful of  how much potassium you consume, as you will lose electrolytes on HCTZ.  Make sure you consume enough potassium for your dietary needs (a 2000  kcal diet should have 4500 mg potassium) and still drink enough water  even while on diuretics.
  Loop diuretics can help with edema (swelling of body parts due to  excess water build up, most likely from orals) and will make you pee A  LOT, very quickly. You lose a ton of potassium on loop diuretics, and I  would recommend eating DOUBLE your normal potassium every day at least  if you chose to take a loop diuretic. You can get potassium from  starbucks energy drinks, muscle milks, milk, bananas, and potatoes. Or  you can take a potassium supplement. Make sure you read ingredient  labels and get enough K+. Those foods are just ones that have high  potassium.
  Thiazide diuretics, like hydrochlorothiazide (HCTZ) are the gold  standard for diuretics for controlling BP. Chlorthalidone is actually  better than HCTZ for long term control of BP, but this is a more exotic  and expensive drug. I recommend getting chlorthalidone if you can, and  dose it at 50 – 100 mg daily.
  I will be using HCTZ as my example, as I have taken it myself and it is more commonly prescribed and easier to acquire.
*Dosages for HCTZ are 12.5, 25, and 50 mg. Yes there is a 100  mg dose, but at this dose the drug becomes less effective and a loop  diuretic is recommended.*
  HCTZ 12.5 mg per day at the same time for 2 weeks, check BP, if not in desired range then ramp up.
  --Now loop diuretics, like the well known furosemide (Lasix). Loop  diuretics are not usually used for blood pressure, but the optimal  dosage for BP control is 80 mg furosemide taken by mouth once in the  morning on an empty stomach 30 minutes before any food or calories, as  furosemide works best on an empty stomach. This will make you pee every  20 minutes for about 3 ish hours, and the excess urination will last a  total of 6 hours (Lasix, lasts 6 hours is how it got its name).  Furosemide is more commonly used by athletes to quickly drop weight, or  to look as shredded as possible for a competition.--
  3) ARBs (angiotensin II receptor blockers): These work by blocking  angiotensin II from binding to its receptors. ARBs are generally  considered more powerful than ACE inhibitors (ofc this is dose  dependent), and are still first line mono-therapy.
  Options include Losartan, olmesartan, valsartan, etc.
*Losartan dosages include 25, 50, and 100 mg every day*
  4) CCBs (calcium channel blockers) specifically the dihydropyridine  class, like amlodipine besylate. This class of drugs works by blocking  calcium channels, preventing calcium from entering the cell. This  affects action potential and vasodilates blood vessels. The exact  mechanism of action can be found through research and on Wiki for those  truly interested.
*Amlodipine dosages include 5 mg and 10 mg.*
  I feel 2.5 mg will be too low for many on this sub, and also will not provide quick enough BP control.*
  CCBs are often stacked with other drugs, as dual or even triple  therapy, but are also first line therapy by themselves. I am  recommending them 4th because this is generally how the FDA indicates  them as choices for BP meds, and they are less well known. 
_CCBs are BETTER for African Americans, and I would recommend CCBs  FIRST to African Americans. This is not racist. The mechanism of action  for this is not well understood, but studies have proven this and thus  the FDA suggests this as well._
  5) B (beta) receptor blockers, especially B 1 selective receptor  blockers. You know how ephedrine speeds up your heart rate, causes  vasoconstriction and is used for weight loss? It is through binding to B  receptors as an agonist that ephedrine accomplishes these tasks. B  agonists are bad for BP as they increase autonomic firing of the heart  rate, and make blood vessels smaller. We want B 1 receptor antagonists,  to do the opposite effects of greatly slowing heart rate and causing  vasodilation. B blockers are not first line therapy, they are second  line therapy for BP. However they are one of the best for drug induced  hypertension, which is specifically what we are dealing with.
  Options in order of decreasing selectivity for B 1 receptor: Nebivolol, Metoprolol, Atenolol.
  Nebivolol is 300:1 selective for blocking B1 receptors over B2  receptors, and Metoprolol is 80:1 selective for blocking B1 receptors  over B2 receptors. All Beta blockers will block both B1 and B2, but it  is B1 we want blocked. B2 is associated with asthma and breathing, and  blocking it MAY cause a slight decrease in metabolism. This is  negligible as far as I consider it, but if you don’t like this, then go  for the 4 drug classes listed above.
  The best option is Nebivolol, which comes in strengths of 5, 10, or 20 mg.
  The next best option is Metoprolol succinate (extended release) 100  mg by mouth once a day, or Metoprolol tartrate 50 mg by mouth twice a  day. Both of these dosages may be ramped up, to 200 mg of Metoprolol  maximum a day. 400 mg of tartrate may be done in 2 doses of 200 mg, but  this is a high dose and may blunt heart rate too much and not lower BP  significantly enough anymore.
  B blockers can be used with great effect to combat increased heart  rate on Tren, or after a cut from ECA/ other stimulants. B blockers ARE  first line therapy for arrhythmias, but are used for longer term  treatment (ie life) for this purpose.
  I believe I have covered the main classes of drugs for BP and HTN  here, thoroughly enough so that anyone can take them with a little bit  of research and responsibility. Yes there are other heart conditions and  other heart medications (many in fact) but these are rarer problems,  and not as easily addressable as blood pressure. For all medications,  start low and go slow. It will take 5 half lives for the BP med to be  fully effective, and for some of these drugs like CCB's this can take  some time. I hope this post will serve everyone looking for information  on BP medication well.




the one ive seen a lot of others taking on other forums is 
telmisartan, some say its better than linsinopril, others say it isnt, but in the replies the guy who posted thi write up states:


post on a guy who has a LVH left ventricular hypertrophy....

[–]Jcaesar369Resident Pharmacist 11 points 1 day ago Steroid induced from lifting is harmless​This is absolutely not true. Steroid induced LVH is extremely bad,  just like any LVH. Getting off the roids wont cure your LVH. However  there is no way he can know your LVH is from roids although he can guess  depending on your age etc.
  LVH is related to blood pressure but running gear now that you have  LVH is very risky. You need to get your BP very low and your heart rate  as well to even consider roids, and probably only mild dose test with  high AI to keep estro lower.
  Supplements do not really help with BP, especially on steroids.  Garlic, carditone, fish oil, it's all pretty much crap. Even 20 mg  lisinopril ED is SIGNIFICANTLY more powerful in lowering BP than all 3  of those supps combined. Now supplements may work for some people, but  in the general high gear dosage tren running roid society the average  guy is going to need something stronger than supplements. This is why I  wrote a huge post on BP meds
  Cardio is great for helping with blood pressure but many people need to consider serious BP meds on gear. 
  you want to prevent LVH on gear? you need selective beta blockers.  Nebivolol is the best. I personally run 5 mg nebivolol all blast to keep  my HR at 58 resting and blood pressure on even 700 tren A per week at  120/80. However I do cardio as well and have always had good BP, diet,  and luck in general with my heart on gear. Everyone is different and  many roid users may need 10 mg nebivolol ED, possibly more on blast as  nebivolol takes a long time to reach full effects.



and:

[–]d1cey 1 point 1 day ago 
Interesting...  Would you recommend something such as Nebivolol  over Telmisartan for  BP control on cycle? Also, at what point would you recommend someone  start a BP? I normally sit at 135-140/55-60 and have not noticed a  change yet on cycle.



[–]Jcaesar369Resident Pharmacist 1 point 1 day ago 
Nebivolol  and telmisartan are both good for controlling blood pressure. You  didn't really read what I said though or comprehend it well, as my  message was clear: if you want BP on steroids and are worried about your  heart and LVH then nebivolol is the best
  Idk why telmisartan gets such a big boost on this sub. It's a very  powerful ARB and can cause hyperkalemia pretty easily. Yes it's good for  your kidneys and can burn a tiny bit of fat in high dosages but those  dosages are dangerous for hyper k
  It's up to you when to take a BP med. Your systolic is very high and  your diastolic is low. In that case a beta blocker is a great choice



[–]d1cey 1 point 1 day ago* 
At  work and briefly skimmed your reply. That's concerning regarding  hyperkalemia for telmisartan. I was unaware. I will have to order  Nebivolol next time and see how it compares. 
  Yeah, my BP has always been like that. It literally has not changed  at all yet so even though my baseline is a bit high, I have decided  against starting a med. 




[–]overrule 1 point 1 day ago 
People are probably infatuated with its PPAR-delta agonist effects.




[–]king_of_nogainz 1 point 1 day ago 
How good is Cialis at an EOD dose good for controlling BP compared to those drugs you menchioned.



[–]Jcaesar369Resident Pharmacist 2 points 1 day ago 
Absolutely horrible




[–]MasterIntake 2 points 1 day ago 
Not even remotely close to being as effective.  



https://www.reddit.com/r/steroids/comments/4p2r8v/diagnosed_with_left_ventricular_hypertrophy_and/


----------



## Milo

How the **** are yalls readings so low? Been checking mine when I wake up for the past two weeks and it's been between 134-139/78.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Milo said:


> How the **** are yalls readings so low? Been checking mine when I wake up for the past two weeks and it's been between 134-139/78.



Nothing wrong with that reading.

I have no idea either btw...


----------



## Maintenance Man

Milo said:


> How the **** are yalls readings so low? Been checking mine when I wake up for the past two weeks and it's been between 134-139/78.



Bout the same as mine. I tend to hover around 125 tho when not on a blast. Your number aren't bad at all


----------



## Milo

That's a relief. Will keep monitoring. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Bro Bundy

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nothing wrong with that reading.
> 
> I have no idea either btw...



pro genetics


----------



## Milo

124/73.
94 bpm.......:32 (6):
When should I start saying wtf at my bpm? 94 seems excessive 20 minutes after I just woke up.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Milo said:


> 124/73.
> 94 bpm.......:32 (6):
> When should I start saying wtf at my bpm? 94 seems excessive 20 minutes after I just woke up.



80-100 is normal. What are you running right now?


----------



## Milo

DieYoungStrong said:


> 80-100 is normal. What are you running right now?



On a cruise at 300 TestC a week.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Milo said:


> On a cruise at 300 TestC a week.



Just keep an eye on it, but you're in normal range.


----------



## Milo

Ok thanks bro.


----------



## Bro Bundy

120/80.. yes sir


----------



## BigJohnny

121/61, never had normal readings. Usually 145/70! Upping my meds has worked! Stoked


----------



## Roxi

Doc told me to give blood. The gear make us have more red blood cell thus high bp. He said atleast 3 times a year. They also have a way to grap double the red blood cells in a sitting.


----------



## j2048b

Remember to take ur bp machine to the doc as well to get it tested! I was told i had high bp, and every time since i went to the doc my bp has been normal 120/69..... at home it shows on my bp monitorto be sky freakin high like 145-155/80-99..... crazy even last time i went the other day at the doc it was 135/80..... but i hadnt been sitting long enough to relax.... so i need to take my machine inso they can check it!

Was given atenolol for a finally found heart trach, as well as high blood p

I chose to take cialis instead....


----------



## ron1204

134/72 
400 mg tren and 600 mg of test e.


----------



## BigJohnny

116/68
Trt only, for now


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct

141/83

MK677 jacked it way up and won't come down. Feel jittery and hot

Started taking Arginine and Dandelion Root to get this water out.


----------



## Cobra Strike

141 isn't bad. Its higher than normal but it isn't gonna cause organ damage. Get off that mk bs. If you wanna get the water out then drink more water..pretty simple. Arginine and dandelion root to dry up? seriously? that's like people taking Viagra or Cialis to lower bp...its bs and barely even scratches the surface of the intentions for taking it. You may as well order some lypozene to burn the fat off too right?


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct

Cobra Strike said:


> 141 isn't bad. Its higher than normal but it isn't gonna cause organ damage. Get off that mk bs. If you wanna get the water out then drink more water..pretty simple. Arginine and dandelion root to dry up? seriously? that's like people taking Viagra or Cialis to lower bp...its bs and barely even scratches the surface of the intentions for taking it. You may as well order some lypozene to burn the fat off too right?



Yeah came off and starting to feel way better. I generally bitch alot but it felt like I was about to stroke out on 12.5mg daily, did okay on 6.25.

3 days off and it seems all the water's gone, dandelion did make me piss alot so it could've helped a bit.

BP coming down slowly, more slowly than I'd like...


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct

109/78 today

Trying to decide to go back on the MK at low dose and with or without BP meds, or just hold fire for my first run of test


----------



## Milo

Just got a reading of 160/89 at the docs. High as ****. Would drinking a 5 hour energy beforehand affect this? Also had the BP cuff over my sweatshirt when taking the measurement.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Milo said:


> Just got a reading of 160/89 at the docs. High as ****. Would drinking a 5 hour energy beforehand affect this? Also had the BP cuff over my sweatshirt when taking the measurement.



what did the doc say? what are u taking that it so high bro


----------



## Milo

Bro Bundy said:


> what did the doc say? what are u talking that it so high bro


Didn't see the actual doc. It was for a sleep study follow up and I only saw the technician. I'm on a cruise of Test C 300 per week but even on blast it wasn't near that.


----------



## jublhu4

131/77 at dentist yesterday morning. Off cycle right now til Jan 1


----------



## CuriousGeorge

I have been on TRT for 3 months now. Feeling pretty good overall but the last 3 to 4 weeks my BP has been high. Im a big guy but  normally my BP is in the 130 over 70-80's. Now its ranging from 160-150's over high 80' to low 100....ugh. My last labs my total test was 1500's, free was 30's but my estro was in the 70's...doc said to go from 200mg a week to 160mg a week due to the high estro and sides such as itchy nips. Didnt want to give me any AI yet. At that time I wasnt experiencing the high BP's. 

Thoughts? Is it most likely from the high estro? I havent packed any  weight on since starting TRT. Will it come down as my estro comes back down. Where should my estro be? Thanks for any responses.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Milo said:


> Just got a reading of 160/89 at the docs. High as ****. Would drinking a 5 hour energy beforehand affect this? Also had the BP cuff over my sweatshirt when taking the measurement.



Yes. 5 hour energy will jack the shit out of your BP. I know this is old, but just saw it.


----------



## BigJohnny

Mine has been up this week, 140-150/70-80. 8 weeks into 750 test/450 deca. E2 in range on blood work, arms and thighs vascular. Don't seem to be holding water, WTF!


----------



## Milo

DieYoungStrong said:


> Yes. 5 hour energy will jack the shit out of your BP. I know this is old, but just saw it.


Ok good to know thanks dude. Sometimes they no shit make my chest feel tight. Didn't know if it was in my head.


----------



## Jocephis

132/85
HR 88 
Just started BP meds tonight 2mgs prazosin HCL I'll be checking daily hope it looks better in a week. I never had any issues until I started dealing with angizity I think this has a lot to do with my BP.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Jocephis said:


> 132/85
> HR 88
> Just started BP meds tonight 2mgs prazosin HCL I'll be checking daily hope it looks better in a week. I never had any issues until I started dealing with angizity I think this has a lot to do with my BP.



Your Doc put you on BP meds for a 132/85 reading? That's not even stage 1 hypertension...


----------



## Jocephis

That was my BP at the time I posted, I've been coming in with my bottom # hovering around 100. Top 170s 180s if I remember correctly.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Jocephis said:


> That was my BP at the time I posted, I've been coming in with my bottom # hovering around 100. Top 170s 180s if I remember correctly.



Well yeah. Then get on some meds before you have a stroke.


----------



## Jocephis

DieYoungStrong said:


> Well yeah. Then get on some meds before you have a stroke.



I here ya!


----------



## BadBoys

I can't run tren for longer than two-three weeks before mine goes up to 175/100. So I have stopped tren use


----------



## Jocephis

130/72  
Great numbers constantly! Since starting BP meds.


----------



## widehips71

127/81 at the docs office


----------



## BigSwolePump

How much difference does the cuff make? My cuff says for up to 17". My arm is significantly larger than that and my reading just now was 128/91.

I don't usually take my blood pressure regularly when not cycling and bought a new monitor today.

Edit: I am going to buy a bigger cuff today. I don't like that bottom number that high off cycle.


----------



## NoQuarter

Once a month I have mine checked and it ranges from 158/98 to 148/94.  Not good but heck it's "consistent"&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Seeker

BSP, the cuff does make a difference. To tight a cuff and you'll get an inaccurate  high reading.


----------



## Seeker

NoQuarter said:


> Once a month I have mine checked and it ranges from 158/98 to 148/94.  Not good but heck it's "consistent"&#55357;&#56836;



Dude that's not good.  You should be doing something about that.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Seeker said:


> BSP, the cuff does make a difference. To tight a cuff and you'll get an inaccurate  high reading.


Thanks for responding. I did some internet research and read the same thing being stated on several sites. I went to Walgreens to buy a bigger cuff but they didn't have one. I found one on amazon that I am going to order just to be safe. I wish that my other monitor didn't break. I didn't think about taking the cuff off of it before I tossed it.


----------



## jublhu4

After a 13 hr nightshift and having whataburger for supper, BP was 120/74 at docs office


----------



## widehips71

131/83 post workout


----------



## Bro Bundy

*123/70 from the blood bank*


----------



## OmegaPharma

124/59 on150mg tren Ace/day


----------



## OmegaPharma

They took your blood pressure at the dentist? May I ask why. Never heard of that before


----------



## Bro Bundy

120/85. Fukkin nand got my shit up


----------



## knightmare999

126/60
Took my bp at the dentist before a root canal.
500mg Test Cyp/week
600mg Tren Ace/week
400mg Mast E/week


----------



## RussianAnimal

128/83
63 hb


----------



## Vlad The Impaler

What are some things you guys with good blood pressure and on so much steroids are doing to keep it so low. I can't control my blood pressure and I'm on only 300 mg test


----------



## Bro Bundy

Vlad The Impaler said:


> What are some things you guys with good blood pressure and on so much steroids are doing to keep it so low. I can't control my blood pressure and I'm on only 300 mg test


what kind of shape are u in?


----------



## Vlad The Impaler

Bro Bundy said:


> what kind of shape are u in?


I'm 6'2 250, my gf used calipers to check my bf and said I was around 13% bf...im already using telmaristan 80mg and was using beta blocker but stopped because I couldn't do cardio.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Some times high bp is a genetic thing that can run in the family .


----------



## Vlad The Impaler

I also drink 3 drinks of citrulline and take cialis... maybe I just need to drop weight


----------



## Bro Bundy

Cialis should help lower the bp


----------



## knightmare999

I take a little citruline malate in my morning pwo and 10mg cialis a day.


----------



## BRICKS

How long were you on the beta blocker? Are you aware that stopping a beta blocker abruptly is seriously not a good idea and can cause pretty much a rebound effect and an increase in BP if you've been on it for a while?  People are gonna do what they want to, but IMO it's really not too smart to be messing around with self prescribing BP meds.  Maybe you should see a doc about your BP.


----------



## Vlad The Impaler

BRICKS said:


> How long were you on the beta blocker? Are you aware that stopping a beta blocker abruptly is seriously not a good idea and can cause pretty much a rebound effect and an increase in BP if you've been on it for a while?  People are gonna do what they want to, but IMO it's really not too smart to be messing around with self prescribing BP meds.  Maybe you should see a doc about your BP.


Yeah I got the rebound effect yesterday. 150/100.. and heart rate over 100


----------



## jblifts82

great idea. now I need to get a bp cuff. It's been on my todo to buy.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

122/80 at Dr's this morning.

On Dr. Prescribed 10mg lisinopril daily.

Also, to back-up what Brick's is saying. You can't just stop taking BP meds. People stroke out from the rebound effect. Just happened to my wife's uncle last year. Genius decided he was going to stop taking his BP meds without telling anyone...had a stroke a week and a half later.


----------



## Vlad The Impaler

DieYoungStrong said:


> 122/80 at Dr's this morning.
> 
> On Dr. Prescribed 10mg lisinopril daily.
> 
> Also, to back-up what Brick's is saying. You can't just stop taking BP meds. People stroke out from the rebound effect. Just happened to my wife's uncle last year. Genius decided he was going to stop taking his BP meds without telling anyone...had a stroke a week and a half later.


I'm weaning off of metoprolol and added in carditone. Bp was 117/70 when I got home from work. Carditone is legit. I'm still also taking 80 mg telmisartan


----------



## Vlad The Impaler

117/69 post workout


----------



## j2048b

Vlad The Impaler said:


> I'm weaning off of metoprolol and added in carditone. Bp was 117/70 when I got home from work. Carditone is legit. I'm still also taking 80 mg telmisartan


Yeah ive heard of people using carditone and getting off bp meds all together,


----------



## Vlad The Impaler

j2048b said:


> Yeah ive heard of people using carditone and getting off bp meds all together,


Carditone is basically a prescription drug reserpine. It has negative side effects but all drugs do


----------



## j2048b

Vlad The Impaler said:


> Carditone is basically a prescription drug reserpine. It has negative side effects but all drugs do


U mean like this straight from Amazon? I wasnt aware it had properties like the prescription reserpine....


----------



## Vlad The Impaler

Yes, reserpine comes from rauvolfia serpentina.  Thats why carditone works so well


----------



## Jay Cutler

Damn... mine is still 145/95


----------



## Vlad The Impaler

118/70 after work, before bed


----------



## SammySoda

How do you guys deal with Carditone. After 5 days I get horrible sinus congestion. Any tips on relieving this side effect?


----------



## j2048b

SammySoda said:


> How do you guys deal with Carditone. After 5 days I get horrible sinus congestion. Any tips on relieving this side effect?


Sudafed


----------



## PillarofBalance

Bundy started what is probably the best thread on this board like 4 years ago here... almost a year since it's been bumped. 

Keep your heart healthy everyone. 

I was at 122/82 this morning on 150mg per week trt, claritin-D and about 20oz of iced coffee.


----------



## j2048b

PillarofBalance said:


> Bundy started what is probably the best thread on this board like 4 years ago here... almost a year since it's been bumped.
> 
> Keep your heart healthy everyone.
> 
> I was at 122/82 this morning on 150mg per week trt, claritin-D and about 20oz of iced coffee.



Dayum thats pretty crazzy aft 20 oz of iced coffee as well, and claritin, make we wonder if ur resting heart rate abd bp are below normal until u add the coffee etc....


----------



## PillarofBalance

j2048b said:


> Dayum thats pretty crazzy aft 20 oz of iced coffee as well, and claritin, make we wonder if ur resting heart rate abd bp are below normal until u add the coffee etc....



Yeah but I basically have a 24/7 mainline of coffee. 

Resting heart rate of 77bpm


----------



## Viduus

PillarofBalance said:


> Keep your heart healthy everyone.



Thanks to Jin’s tough love response to my BP post, I’ve since had the Dr. raise my meds to get it down to 115/75. Hopefully I can get off them later this year.


----------



## Jin

Viduus said:


> Thanks to Jin’s tough love response to my BP post, I’ve since had the Dr. raise my meds to get it down to 115/75. Hopefully I can get off them later this year.



Are you taking high doses of fish oil daily? I can't stress enough how much it lowers BP.


----------



## Viduus

Jin said:


> Are you taking high doses of fish oil daily? I can't stress enough how much it lowers BP.



Yeah, 6 grams. I’ve been meaning to do 6 in the am and 6 pm but I never remember.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Keep posting u fuks


----------



## Robdjents

118/68 while running 500mg test e/week...ill take it.


----------



## Jin

Viduus said:


> Yeah, 6 grams. I’ve been meaning to do 6 in the am and 6 pm but I never remember.



Just take it all at once. Works for me. 6 vs 12 should make a nice difference.


----------



## Bro Bundy

did bloods today bp off gear is 106 /64


----------



## Chillinlow

Bro Bundy said:


> did bloods today bp off gear is 106 /64



You pregnant


----------



## Yaya

Just did it

130/88

10 mins later resting

120/81


----------



## Straight30weight

Today at the docs-140/89 on dbol/test/big ass redbull


----------



## DevilDoc87

167/71 .. after hw all day gym and school while waiting for the VA.. ruh roh.. I’ve got some bp meds at home, a little old but still works.. guess I’ll start that up


----------



## Seeker

DevilDoc87 said:


> 167/71 .. after hw all day gym and school while waiting for the VA.. ruh roh.. I’ve got some bp meds at home, a little old but still works.. guess I’ll start that up



Best get on lowering that


----------



## Rhino99

This morning 129/68

Thats down from 170/70, and I also commonly had 190/90...

Ramipril by itself didnt do much but I added norvasc 2 days ago.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/28277-Need-to-lower-blood-pressure


----------



## Robdjents

134/66...with an electronic cuff that bluetooths to my phone so not sure on accuracy...going to test it against a manual cuff tonight.


----------



## Robdjents

139/88 today...higher than ever been...should I start lisinopril or just keep an eye on it?


----------



## Gadawg

Robdjents said:


> 139/88 today...higher than ever been...should I start lisinopril or just keep an eye on it?



Shit man. That's not good but that's not off the charts by any means. Id try and get your E in check first. Lisinopril takes a few days to get used to and you might not like the lethargy aspect.


----------



## Robdjents

Gadawg said:


> Shit man. That's not good but that's not off the charts by any means. Id try and get your E in check first. Lisinopril takes a few days to get used to and you might not like the lethargy aspect.



E2 was all good sitting at 30 at mid cycle bloods..I’m planning on going 8 more weeks I’ll just get another round of bloodwork and see what’s what


----------



## Gadawg

If you plan to continue as is, maybe start with 2.5 mg lisinopril for a week and then go up to 5mg. Thatd probably be enough to get you down in real good range but really, those arent terrible numbers. Diastolic is more important than systolic and you are only 8 pts high there.


----------



## Robdjents

Gadawg said:


> If you plan to continue as is, maybe start with 2.5 mg lisinopril for a week and then go up to 5mg. Thatd probably be enough to get you down in real good range but really, those arent terrible numbers. Diastolic is more important than systolic and you are only 8 pts high there.



Awesome thanks for the advice!


----------



## Jin

Robdjents said:


> 139/88 today...higher than ever been...should I start lisinopril or just keep an eye on it?



Thats totally acceptable for being on cycle. Don’t sweat it. 150+ Systolic and/or 90+ Diastolic is where I’d start to be concerned. 

I have hypertension (controlled with meds)

week 7 of 900mg deca 250 rest: 138/75

*your reading should be taken after 5 minutes of sitting still and no recent physical activity.


----------



## Robdjents

Just took another ..first was right after pin and running around dealing with kid...after sitting on the couch doing nothing for a while I’m at 133/82...so false alarm lol!


----------



## Viduus

Robdjents said:


> Just took another ..first was right after pin and running around dealing with kid...after sitting on the couch doing nothing for a while I’m at 133/82...so false alarm lol!



Call me when you’re touching 175/115 :/


----------



## Jin

300lbs
900deca/300tren/50dbol/TRT test
hypertensive

143/75

quite frankly I’m just confused. This is my normal reading off gear and 35 pounds lighter.


----------



## Gadawg

Dbol as a hypertension drug?  Ill start marketing plans


----------



## jennerrator

Jin said:


> 300lbs
> .



Sorry...need to see the scale!!!!!


----------



## Jin

jennerrator said:


> Sorry...need to see the scale!!!!!



Tops out at 136kg.


----------



## jennerrator

Jin said:


> Tops out at 136kg.
> 
> View attachment 7565



damn dear...your feet are huge 

gotta buy a scale that the sumo dudes use!!!!! Lol


----------



## Jin

jennerrator said:


> damn dear...your feet are huge
> 
> gotta buy a scale that the sumo dudes use!!!!! Lol



There are scales here I can use but it sucks getting hung upside down!


----------



## Bro Bundy

you got some giant feet man


----------



## Bro Bundy

u should get the wooden sandals the samurai used to wear


----------



## Gadawg

I saw those feet in a documentary once.  It was about traveling to a place called "Mordor"


----------



## DF

Jin said:


> Tops out at 136kg.
> 
> View attachment 7565



Damn! Fred Flintstone feet!


----------



## automatondan

Sitting in my doc's office right now getting my physical. 122/80 (down from around 145-150/95). Potassium baby!


----------



## KHB

Just took my BP this morning first time in a while currently 4 weeks into First Cycle. Test-E at 600 mg per week reading was 134/74


----------



## Metalhead1

Bp is at 140/85. Gonna blame the sinus infection for it.

260lbs
1gram of test and 75mg var


----------



## Tbone13

Sadly Ive always had bp problems at least borderline.  Even as a teenager and natural and extremely active and ate very clean I had borderline hypertension.  I am even on BP meds amd it doesn't get better tham borderline on or off.  My teen son is the same way.


----------



## thetabio

I learned a lot from this.


----------



## Goldenlabs

automatondan said:


> Sitting in my doc's office right now getting my physical. 122/80 (down from around 145-150/95). Potassium baby!




u added Potassium  and it droped?


----------



## Rhino99

Crazy, I just added potassium yesterday.
I think I may have taken some before but not consistant and I forgot but Stan Efferdings video reminded me

high blood pressure quick fix


----------



## Trey15

What would you gentlemen say was the best and most effective way "handle" the hbp issue while on cycle?


----------



## Rydog

I always use cialis.  It works for me


----------



## DEADlifter

I have no history of HBP.  Got a nosebleed on the crapper yesterday from straining to pass this brick.  Checked my BP this morning. 138/86.  I was pretty damn surprised.  

Keep an eye on it guys.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> I have no history of HBP.  Got a nosebleed on the crapper yesterday from straining to pass this brick.  Checked my BP this morning. 138/86.  I was pretty damn surprised.
> 
> Keep an eye on it guys.



Bought myself a home bp monitor a few weeks ago. Good investment.


----------



## andrewkates111

Thank you so much for starting this thread. I also use Cialis for maintaining my blood pressure.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Went to the doc for my annual and BP was 117/70. Not bad for a 270(according to their scale), obese(according to my chart) middle aged fella.


----------



## Metalhead1

BigSwolePump said:


> Went to the doc for my annual and BP was 117/70. Not bad for a 270(according to their scale), obese(according to my chart) middle aged fella.



Perfect numbers. Must be all that cardio..?


----------



## BigSwolePump

Metalhead1 said:


> Perfect numbers. Must be all that cardio..?


 fo sho lmao


----------



## Rot-Iron66

CJ275 said:


> Bought myself a home bp monitor a few weeks ago. Good investment.



I love having the cuff at home. HAD borderline high BP for years. Gave up drinking/binge drinking, added ""Carditone" supplement, always perfect these days.
As a youngster, used to be proud when hitting PR's in the gym, at my age, hitting PR's in the DR's office/lab, is exciting to me. LOL  "Old people" 

This after a 2X Caffeine coffee (Kuerig) this AM, so pretty good.


----------



## Rhino99

Which carditone do you take

https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/p/r-u-ved-carditone-30-each-caplets/ruv1002

https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/p/ayush-herbs-carditone-60-vegetarian-capsules/ayh1004


----------



## Torres

There’s a few ways to hold off high blood pressure without actually getting on meds.
Cialis , Yes , at 5mg every day, it will drop high blood pressure points. Of course 5mgs everyday is what I have seen works, for others it can be different.
Also 6-8 ounces of Beet Juice, not from concentrate, will help big time!!!
But for those of us that need that extra help, my Dr. has me in Amlodipine at 5mg every day. That and the Beet Juice is helping really well.


----------



## Rhino99

Torres said:


> There’s a few ways to hold off high blood pressure without actually getting on meds.
> Cialis , Yes , at 5mg every day, it will drop high blood pressure points. Of course 5mgs everyday is what I have seen works, for others it can be different.
> Also 6-8 ounces of Beet Juice, not from concentrate, will help big time!!!
> But for those of us that need that extra help, my Dr. has me in Amlodipine at 5mg every day. That and the Beet Juice is helping really well.



I actually take at least 30mg cialis daily with beetroot juice and my bp is still 150/70 - 180/70.
I was also on amlodipine but stopped because it didnt make a difference but I am still taking 20mg daily of ramipril in addition to the above.

If anyone has an answer im listening...a feasible answer I should say


----------



## DEADlifter

While getting tested for Covid-19 antibodies yesterday BP was 134/88


----------



## Ragingmenace223

160/78 running a lil high


----------



## Bro Bundy

Ragingmenace223 said:


> 160/78 running a lil high


dammit man! what are u taking ..its pretty high..My father whos 75 has that same number and takes meds for it


----------



## DOOM

I am somewhat of a stim freak but a weed head at the same time. My blood pressure used to get up there sometimes, pre hypertension 135/80 - 
142/78.

Anyway what has helped me me is too drink about 1 1/2 gallons of water a every day. Then intake Now celery seed extract. It also has hawthorn and horse chestnut as well and It definitely helps! Finally I take 10 Mg of tadalafil EOD. This dose seems low but when taking it eod it is great for my lady too! 

This morning’s reading was 126/82


----------



## Rigorhead

My BP is typically in the normal range while on TRT the last few years. I just finished my first cycle of 540mg test (real pharm grade) and 50mg/day of Anavar. My BP went through the roof! Scared the **it outta me! I immediately stopped my blast. It sucks because I responded extremely well to the aas and I made more gains in the past 2 months than I have in 2 years. Size and strength went way up and body fat went way down. Really bummed because I really love blasting!


----------



## brock8282

Rigorhead said:


> My BP is typically in the normal range while on TRT the last few years. I just finished my first cycle of 540mg test (real pharm grade) and 50mg/day of Anavar. My BP went through the roof! Scared the **it outta me! I immediately stopped my blast. It sucks because I responded extremely well to the aas and I made more gains in the past 2 months than I have in 2 years. Size and strength went way up and body fat went way down. Really bummed because I really love blasting!



try just injectables next time. Extremely common for anavar to skyrocket bp for 3-4 hours after taking it.


----------



## thementalbreak

Carditone is an absolutely superb herbal supplement. 

On 500mg/week test mine reached 146/81 which is extremely high for me. Life was very stressful too at the time, but regardless, I don’t want it that high. 

I started Carditone and within two days it started coming down. 

It sits around 122-124/65 normally now.


----------



## thementalbreak

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I love having the cuff at home. HAD borderline high BP for years. Gave up drinking/binge drinking, added ""Carditone" supplement, always perfect these days.
> As a youngster, used to be proud when hitting PR's in the gym, at my age, hitting PR's in the DR's office/lab, is exciting to me. LOL  "Old people"
> 
> This after a 2X Caffeine coffee (Kuerig) this AM, so pretty good.



Agree with the carditone. 

It’s unreal. For less than 20 bucks a month, too. I’ll take that over having a stroke, haha.


----------



## Ragingmenace223

im glad this thread is hear. I really lack in testing it and with what im running this really made me go get a cuff and start n im 150/72 so i need to correct a few things...back off a lil


----------



## BigSwolePump

117/72 last night.


----------



## The Phoenix

118/80; the doc put me on the “prils” but I’ve never really had high BP, maybe pre-borderline pre-hypertension.


----------



## Straight30weight

132/81 right before an endoscopy yesterday


----------



## Ragingmenace223

112/72 at my 6 month check up. Don’t know if it’s taking 5 mgs of Cialis  a day or not but beats the 156/86 any day


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

120/80 last Friday.  

It was approaching 140/90 while taking 50 mg of prescription Anavar, which I decided I am no longer going to take.  Anavar raised my blood pressure, raised my liver enzyme values, and screwed my cholesterol.  IMHO it was not worth it for the negligible results I received while on it combined with insomnia.


----------



## The Phoenix

notsoswoleCPA said:


> 120/80 last Friday.
> 
> It was approaching 140/90 while taking 50 mg of prescription Anavar, which I decided I am no longer going to take.  Anavar raised my blood pressure, raised my liver enzyme values, and screwed my cholesterol.  IMHO it was not worth it for the negligible results I received while on it combined with insomnia.



I avoid tablets but maybe use one only at peak cycle.


----------



## bigbadjedi93

Just had mine taken during my yearly gastro checkup 134/86, highest I’ve ever saw it read and up quite a bit since I gave blood a few weeks ago.   Definitely about to start using the 5mg of cialis a day and order a home bp monitor.    Any recommendations on one to purchase?


----------



## CJ

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Just had mine taken during my yearly gastro checkup 134/86, highest I’ve ever saw it read and up quite a bit since I gave blood a few weeks ago.   Definitely about to start using the 5mg of cialis a day and order a home bp monitor.    Any recommendations on one to purchase?



I have an Omron 10. Very easy to use, it takes 3 readings and gives you the average. Saves the readings for 2 users, can send results to an app through Bluetooth too I guess, but I don't bother with any of that.


----------



## ELIMINATOR

Trying Carditone right now. Hope it helps. Might add 5mg cialis if it doesn't.


----------



## Adrenolin

119/71 resting heart rate 57bpm


----------



## FUA225

Just checked mine this morning 147/63 highest it’s ever been , gonna start on 5mg cialis a day and hopefully knock it back down.


----------



## Tiny

127/84 yesterday


----------



## Gadawg

How much does 5mg of cialis daily lower your bp’s?  Are there any other known benefits or risks associated with cialis outside the obvious dick pumps?


----------



## Jon

Gotta love that spicy after taste


----------



## Jin

Jon said:


> Gotta love that spicy after taste



Amazing first post.

Welcome, to the Internet.


----------



## supreme666leader

I get nervous at drs or even taking my own at home so that makes it way higher hesrt rate higher too, when im calm its usually fine.

Ive been taking cialis too but find i cant sleep at all on it so thats saved for special occasions.


----------



## Mind2muscle

Saw my pcp today and had two bps taken One by the tech and one by the doc: 
142/88 and 134/90.  Gonna look into some supplements like hawthorn berry to see if that helps knock it down a bit.


----------



## Gadawg

Keep on it fellas. Im on three bp meds now. Doubt Ill ever have my old endurance and energy levels. These drugs are awful.


----------



## Mind2muscle

Gadawg said:


> Keep on it fellas. Im on three bp meds now. Doubt Ill ever have my old endurance and energy levels. These drugs are awful.



I’ve heard they can be rough and I think that’s why both my pcp and my cardiologist won’t give me bp meds right now.


----------



## Send0

Visited my primary today... Blood pressure was 108/62, with a resting heart rate of 58bpm. 

I have always been lucky when it comes to blood pressure and lipids. Its probably one of the few area where I might be "genetically gifted", because I sure as hell didn't win the genetic lottery when it comes to being able to easily hold onto lean muscle mass :32 (18):. 

I do take precautions though by compounding my own supplements to assist with blood pressure, glucose, lipids, etc. These supplements are more expensive than the hormones and ancillaries combined; so I only bother taking it if I'm on a stacked cycle or a big blast.


----------



## Adrenolin

For a while around April, bp got dicey with it being elevated to 200/130 with resting heart rate around 110bpm. No doctors necessary. Got it under control by hydrating really well, draining a pint of blood, and supplementing naringin to lower hematocrit. 

Since then, resting blood pressure and heart rate have consistently been 120/70 and 65bpm


----------



## supreme666leader

Whats naringin never heard of it... 200 over 130 very scary


----------



## Trump

Adrenolin said:


> For a while around April, bp got dicey with it being elevated to 200/130 with resting heart rate around 110bpm. No doctors necessary. Got it under control by hydrating really well, draining a pint of blood, and supplementing naringin to lower hematocrit.
> 
> Since then, resting blood pressure and heart rate have consistently been 120/70 and 65bpm


you still should of seen a doctor, thats a little more than dicey


----------



## Trump

Adrenolin said:


> For a while around April, bp got dicey with it being elevated to 200/130 with resting heart rate around 110bpm. No doctors necessary. Got it under control by hydrating really well, draining a pint of blood, and supplementing naringin to lower hematocrit.
> 
> Since then, resting blood pressure and heart rate have consistently been 120/70 and 65bpm


naringin out of a grapefruit can control hemacrit??


----------



## Trump

*Hematocrits –Normalization*

The effect on hematocrits of adding grapefruit to the daily diet was determined using 36 human subjects there was a differential decrease in the haematocrit content. At the same time, no difference between ingesting 1/2 or 1 grapefruit per day but a decrease in hematocrit due to ingestion of grapefruit was statistically significant62.


----------



## Adrenolin

Trump said:


> you still should of seen a doctor, thats a little more than dicey


I was on the verge of going to the dr.  I was getting bad pressure headaches but wasn't able to get a readily available appointment.  That's when I ended up doing the home phlebotomy which resulted in almost instant relief.


----------



## 69nites

Giving blood today 140/85. Should be fine tomorrow.


----------



## AlienAgent

Home phlebotomy?!? Holy shit. I'd pass out.


----------



## lfod14

Adrenolin said:


> For a while around April, bp got dicey with it being elevated to 200/130 with resting heart rate around 110bpm. No doctors necessary. Got it under control by hydrating really well, draining a pint of blood, and supplementing naringin to lower hematocrit.
> 
> Since then, resting blood pressure and heart rate have consistently been 120/70 and 65bpm


You actually have the right stuff and a bag? Or you go more midevil?


----------



## Adrenolin

AlienAgent said:


> Home phlebotomy?!? Holy shit. I'd pass out.


I almost thought I was going to... I don't even like giving blood in the first place, but it needed to be done


----------



## AlienAgent

Adrenolin said:


> I almost thought I was going to... I don't even like giving blood in the first place, but it needed to be done


Lol I don't even like to get a papercut! If it helped you get right, I guess it's worth it. You're tougher than I am!


----------



## Adrenolin

lfod14 said:


> You actually have the right stuff and a bag? Or you go more midevil?


No I definitely do not.. lol I remember years ago seeing a guy on my old forum do it, and just went through a similar process. I used an 18ga (I think the other guy used a 14g harpoon, but fuck that) pin and created vacuum by pulling back on the plunger until it came out of the barrel, my blood pressure and gravity did the rest of the work.  Filled a 2 cup measuring cup which is the same as the 500mL they pull when you donate a pint.


----------



## MrRogers

Hey guys. I'm 3 weeks into a 12 week cycle 500 cyp throughout and 30mg dbol for the first 6 weeks. My BP is running a steady 150/80. Is this sustainable for a few weeks or should i dc the dbol????


----------



## viperman

Just got tested for the first time in a around a year or so. 135/90. Way worse than I would like


----------



## Bro Bundy

118/65


----------



## Bro Bundy

thats what cardio and good diet does


----------



## A B C XYZ

MrRogers said:


> Hey guys. I'm 3 weeks into a 12 week cycle 500 cyp throughout and 30mg dbol for the first 6 weeks. My BP is running a steady 150/80. Is this sustainable for a few weeks or should i dc the dbol????


How old are you can I ask?


----------



## CJ

MrRogers said:


> Hey guys. I'm 3 weeks into a 12 week cycle 500 cyp throughout and 30mg dbol for the first 6 weeks. My BP is running a steady 150/80. Is this sustainable for a few weeks or should i dc the dbol????


Your problem was doing the Dbol in the beginning instead of the end.


----------



## LocalGymRat

Bro Bundy said:


> Alot of us are on major gear...I want everyone to be safe..Lets post up our bp daily..Today mine was 120 75 ...not bad for a guy on tren and drol..everyone should check their bp a few times a day..This will be a good reminder
> 
> Understanding Blood Pressure
> http://www.heart.org/HEARTORG/Condi...lood-Pressure-Readings_UCM_301764_Article.jsp


I know this was posted back in the year 2014 but thank you for this read! I never took the time to learn about BP or why it even mattered. Glad to have read that and familiarized myself with the readings a bit


----------



## A B C XYZ

Is it the high estrogen that raises blood pressure?


----------



## FinalOpus

Anyone have a naturally high blood pressure? Mine I think was 130/70. Or maybe it was in the 130’s. I’m not on gear and I work out 5 days a week already I am thinking it was all the caffeine.


----------



## Adrenolin

FinalOpus said:


> Anyone have a naturally high blood pressure? Mine I think was 130/70. Or maybe it was in the 130’s. I’m not on gear and I work out 5 days a week already I am thinking it was all the caffeine.


Could be lots of things, recent infection, lack of sleep, dehydration, certain medications


----------



## Jet Labs

Adrenolin said:


> Could be lots of things, recent infection, lack of sleep, dehydration, certain medications



Taller people generally tend to have higher bp as well.


----------



## Jet Labs

FinalOpus said:


> Anyone have a naturally high blood pressure? Mine I think was 130/70. Or maybe it was in the 130’s. I’m not on gear and I work out 5 days a week already I am thinking it was all the caffeine.



Caffeine plus sodium will increase bp, but excess sodium is a big cause of increased bp.


----------



## FinalOpus

Jet Labs said:


> Caffeine plus sodium will increase bp, but excess sodium is a big cause of increased bp.


I’ve been eating restaurant food for a long time and I know that stuff has tons of sodium in it


----------



## Jet Labs

FinalOpus said:


> I’ve been eating restaurant food for a long time and I know that stuff has tons of sodium in it



MSG is especially bad!


----------



## Razzaa

FinalOpus said:


> Anyone have a naturally high blood pressure? Mine I think was 130/70. Or maybe it was in the 130’s. I’m not on gear and I work out 5 days a week already I am thinking it was all the caffeine.



Depends when you took that reading. Best thing to do is take it a couple times a day. When I'm on blast, I take 3 readings in a row, 3 separate times a day. Morning, afternoon and night. The 3 readings in a row takes about 4 minutes. My machine gives me the average of those 3. Also, when you take the reading, you should be sitting in a chair, feet flat on the floor with the cuff approximately same height as your heart. BP like HR is constantly rising and falling all day long. What I find helps the best for me to keep BP low is clean diet and steady state cardio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator

You guys want a good natural remedy try Hibiscus 

Lowers Blood Pressure
There are a few foods that lower blood pressure to take notice of, particularly if you are at risk for hypertension. Hibiscus tea makes that list with glowing reviews. Several studies have found it to lower blood pressure significantly, even in patients with certain health conditions that increase the risk of high blood pressure.

A 2013 review by the University of Arizona discovered that hibiscus tea is used in 10 or more countries as normal treatment for hypertension without any reported adverse events or side effects — except in extremely high doses. The study led these researchers to state that “extracts of [hibiscus] are promising as a treatment of hypertension.” They did point out, however, that high-quality studies (known in the scientific community as the “gold standard”) are needed to see the specific interactions of hibiscus tea on high blood pressure. (2)

It does seem to be the case that hibiscus can lower blood pressure in prehypertensive and mildly hypertensive animal and human models. (3, 4)

Of significant note is the fact that these results extend to diabetic patients. After about four weeks, researchers conducting multiple trials have found that blood pressure is positively impacted by daily drinking hibiscus tea. One study specifically mentions three glasses of tea each day as the chosen dosage. (5, 6)

A study in Nigeria discovered hibiscus tea to be more effective than hydrochlorothiazide, a common blood-pressure lowering medication, at decreasing blood pressure. The most significant finding was that hibiscus tea, unlike its study counterpart, hydrochlorothiazide, did not cause electrolyte imbalance. (7)

I’ve been drinking this for a couple months it’s lowered my blood pressure.


----------



## The Phoenix

GSgator said:


> You guys want a good natural remedy try Hibiscus
> 
> Lowers Blood Pressure
> There are a few foods that lower blood pressure to take notice of, particularly if you are at risk for hypertension. Hibiscus tea makes that list with glowing reviews. Several studies have found it to lower blood pressure significantly, even in patients with certain health conditions that increase the risk of high blood pressure.
> 
> A 2013 review by the University of Arizona discovered that hibiscus tea is used in 10 or more countries as normal treatment for hypertension without any reported adverse events or side effects — except in extremely high doses. The study led these researchers to state that “extracts of [hibiscus] are promising as a treatment of hypertension.” They did point out, however, that high-quality studies (known in the scientific community as the “gold standard”) are needed to see the specific interactions of hibiscus tea on high blood pressure. (2)
> 
> It does seem to be the case that hibiscus can lower blood pressure in prehypertensive and mildly hypertensive animal and human models. (3, 4)
> 
> Of significant note is the fact that these results extend to diabetic patients. After about four weeks, researchers conducting multiple trials have found that blood pressure is positively impacted by daily drinking hibiscus tea. One study specifically mentions three glasses of tea each day as the chosen dosage. (5, 6)
> 
> A study in Nigeria discovered hibiscus tea to be more effective than hydrochlorothiazide, a common blood-pressure lowering medication, at decreasing blood pressure. The most significant finding was that hibiscus tea, unlike its study counterpart, hydrochlorothiazide, did not cause electrolyte imbalance. (7)
> 
> I’ve been drinking this for a couple months it’s lowered my blood pressure.


I'm all for natural remedies.


----------



## Bro Bundy

start reporting your bp everyone


----------



## Send0

My BP this morning upon waking was 100/72 😎


----------



## Bro Bundy

Send0 said:


> My BP this morning upon waking was 100/72 😎


u got the lowest damn bp..mines always 120s


----------



## Send0

Bro Bundy said:


> u got the lowest damn bp..mines always 120s


I think BP is at least partially genetic. I also have nearly zero work or life stress. So I have an unfair advantage compared to a lot of guys.


----------



## Gadawg

125/84. Best mine has been in a while WITH the fauci flu.


----------



## GSgator

Gadawg said:


> 125/84. Best mine has been in a while WITH the fauci flu.



Day 10 today of Covid and I’ve lost my senses of taste and smell. If I could get 5 min in a room with Fauci alone .I can’t believe he took my tax dollars to create this and I know I’m not getting the short end of the stick. 100’s of thousands have died and they have died alone without there family.


----------



## Bro Bundy

fauci should be hung along with many others..my only wish is to live long enough to see this done or be a part of it


----------



## Gadawg

24 hrs and gone for me. Little tired still today. Headache was only real bad thing. 

Wife pretty sick for about 4 days. I started taking pepcid immediately. 

Both my kids are positive with zero symptoms. Better get em vaxed though!


----------



## Gadawg

Sorry to hijack. But fuck fauci. Lol


----------



## Achillesking

Beet root juice, carditone and garlic every morning


----------



## Gadawg

Im adding a triple strong hibiscus tea every night to see if that helps. Im fine with 125/85 bp but Id like to drop one of my two meds if possible


----------



## GSgator

Gadawg said:


> Im adding a triple strong hibiscus tea every night to see if that helps. Im fine with 125/85 bp but Id like to drop one of my two meds if possible



It’s really helped drop mine it’s also pretty good with some honey


----------



## Gadawg

GSgator said:


> It’s really helped drop mine it’s also pretty good with some honey



Studies seemed to indicate you needed about 3 cups (I assume 3 tea bags is fine) a day was the best benefit. Is that your experience?


----------



## GSgator

Gadawg said:


> Studies seemed to indicate you needed about 3 cups (I assume 3 tea bags is fine) a day was the best benefit. Is that your experience?


I use a strainer ball looking thing I will fill it up like normally and do the liberty of weighting it to give you a ball park figured


----------



## GSgator

I will let this seep  in 2 cups of water and it makes a very strong batch it’s best served cold. So I divide the 2 cups of tea into 2 servings mixed with a 1/2 cup of water and a table spoon of honey.
I drink one before work and one before dinner which is usually 12-14 hours apart.


----------



## 21Charlie

I will definitely have to try the hibiscus tea.

AM I stay around 120 over mid 70s on 2 Rxs, a beta blocker and a diuretic.
With caffeine and days where I'll get a takeout lunch 139/86 is not out of the ordinary. Evening usually drops back down unless I'm working overnight.

I'm navigating moving my aging Mom out of her house and my brother's mental illness so when I got off the phone with them last night I was 160/90. Some breathing brought that down relatively quickly. Ah family.

This a great thread, really important to keep an eye on our health. Appreciate you all


----------



## Achillesking

GSgator said:


> I will let this seep  in 2 cups of water and it makes a very strong batch it’s best served cold. So I divide the 2 cups of tea into 2 servings mixed with a 1/2 cup of water and a table spoon of honey.
> I drink one before work and one before dinner which is usually 12-14 hours apart.


Does regular hibiscus tea packets work? Or do you suggest the more natural way like you are doing here ?


----------



## GSgator

Achillesking said:


> Does regular hibiscus tea packets work? Or do you suggest the more natural way like you are doing here ?


I’ve never tried the pre-made packets I have a good friend that owns a tea shop so I get all my tea in the lose form.  I don’t see why the tea packets wouldn’t work.


----------



## Badleroybrown

So I went to my trt doc on tues. My bo was 150/99. I have not been taking my BP meds. I know I’m a dick.
I don’t forget my eod shots.
The vanity behind it is I find when I take my med it makes me feel really flat.

I know it’s a stupid stupid reason not to take it. I started again after the appt.
In the flip side as soon as that machine comes out my bo jumps up…

I always find when you get the nice nurse who cares and does the old way BP it usaually runs amlost normal. Maybe a little high.
When they use that machine even with the extra large cuff it throws me way out of wack.


----------



## dcalicotte03

Ive been cruising on 200 cyp and 200 primo and my bp has been in the 140-150 range as high as 160 peaks.  Ive been taking a heavily stimmed pre workout and additional coffee through the day. Going to lower my cruise and I’ve been without stims for a couple days.  Started hawthorn berry yesterday as well as cardio.  I’m usually Anti cardio but I’m going to get in at least 30 min a day starting yesterday. Been on cialis for a bit.  Any other natural recommendations?


----------



## Achillesking

dcalicotte03 said:


> Ive been cruising on 200 cyp and 200 primo and my bp has been in the 140-150 range as high as 160 peaks.  Ive been taking a heavily stimmed pre workout and additional coffee through the day. Going to lower my cruise and I’ve been without stims for a couple days.  Started hawthorn berry yesterday as well as cardio.  I’m usually Anti cardio but I’m going to get in at least 30 min a day starting yesterday. Been on cialis for a bit.  Any other natural recommendations?


Carditone and 8 oz beet root juice mixed w apple juice


----------



## Jet Labs

I highly doubt any bodybuilder layer on his or her deathbed and wished they'd used more gear!

Point being put your health first and foremost and for crying out loud if your BP is way high than get off the sauce or at least drop down to trt doses.

Be safe fellas


----------



## Blacktail

148-75 on week 7 of tren


----------



## silentlemon1011

120/60 currently
After 8 smokes, 6 coffees and 2 mg.Albuterol
So feeling pretty good about that


----------



## Jet Labs

silentlemon1011 said:


> 120/60 currently
> After 8 smokes, 6 coffees and 2 mg.Albuterol
> So feeling pretty good about that



Some days I really miss smoking lol especially with my morning coffee, but I'm glad I quit.

Not being addicted to that shit is a wonderful feeling. Now if I can just give up potato chips ha ha ha


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> 120/60 currently
> After 8 smokes, 6 coffees and 2 mg.Albuterol
> So feeling pretty good about that


Cigarettes and coffee. Good jam by Otis Redding.


----------



## The Phoenix

Jet Labs said:


> Some days I really miss smoking lol especially with my morning coffee, but I'm glad I quit.
> 
> Not being addicted to that shit is a wonderful feeling. Now if I can just give up potato chips ha ha ha



I don’t have a smoking problem but I smoke weed a lot. I haven’t done as much since the surgery and it’s been a relief not feeling hoarse or clearing my throat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crom

Mine was 132/65 Been running a bit high. Also back on Dbol so it's only gonna get worse. It's abotu time I donate blood also. I was thinking about trying Hawthorn berry and Beetroot extract. Do any of those BP sups help at all , or are they all garbage? I need to try that tea out. Currently drinking coconut water and eating garlic with my meals.


----------



## Achillesking

Crom said:


> Mine was 132/65 Been running a bit high. Also back on Dbol so it's only gonna get worse. It's abotu time I donate blood also. I was thinking about trying Hawthorn berry and Beetroot extract. Do any of those BP sups help at all , or are they all garbage? I need to try that tea out. Currently drinking coconut water and eating garlic with my meals.


Beet root juice all day brother 8 oz mixed w a little apple juice


----------



## Crom

Achillesking said:


> Beet root juice all day brother 8 oz mixed w a little apple juice


Thanks! Just finished one bottle a few days ago. I'll grab another tonight.


----------



## Achillesking

Crom said:


> Thanks! Just finished one bottle a few days ago. I'll grab another tonight.


Good call


----------



## Adrenolin




----------



## Achillesking

Adrenolin said:


> View attachment 19240


F you and your great resting HR. Mine high 70s no matter what 🙄


----------



## Adrenolin

Achillesking said:


> F you and your great resting HR. Mine high 70s no matter what 🙄


It's a combination of propranolol hydrochlorothiazide and carditone


----------



## milleniumgirl

I’m natural but my BP can go really low like 60 over 40 when I have tachycardia (heart not happy) but usually it’s 110/70 or 120/70.
Resting HR is usually 58, sometimes lower sometimes higher around 60.


----------



## Achillesking

Adrenolin said:


> It's a combination of propranolol hydrochlorothiazide and carditone


Ahhh I'm taking carditone w beetroot juice BP is 125/75 ish at 290+ But yea that resting HR I would like to get down


----------



## silentlemon1011

Achillesking said:


> Ahhh I'm taking carditone w beetroot juice BP is 125/75 ish at 290+ But yea that resting HR I would like to get down



damn
impressive at 290
that's titan weight lol


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> damn
> impressive at 290
> that's titan weight lol


Don't let @RiR0 see this he'll tell you I'm big fat fuck who can't see his own wiener......I not fat but I still can't see my own wiener 😔


----------



## silentlemon1011

Achillesking said:


> Don't let @RiR0 see this he'll tell you I'm big fat fuck who can't see his own wiener......I not fat but I still can't see my own wiener 😔



I'm just talking BP lol
Obviously you arent shredded at 290
Unless I'm talking to big Ramy right now

Just that your BP is in control lugging around 290 is very impressive


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'm just talking BP lol
> Obviously you arent shredded at 290
> Unless I'm talking to big Ramy right now
> 
> Just that your BP is in control lugging around 290 is very impressive


Bro I'm absolutely Fuckin diced. My fuckin eye balls have veins. I got dick skin over every inch of my buddy.....syke. but I am sub 20% and I can walk up some stairs


----------



## Butch_C

My blood pressure has gone down after being on a cycle for a week. I was averaging 125/68 and a 53 rhr. Now I am averaging 117/61 with a 55 rhr. 300mg NPP and 400 Test-c


----------



## LarryHotdogs

132/52 with a resting hr of 73. Only benefit of being at work is getting to use the medical equipment for free


----------



## LarryHotdogs

Damn man, whats your secret cause my BP never goes down on cycle. Hell its never that good off cycle 🤣


----------



## Butch_C

LarryHotdogs said:


> Damn man, whats your secret cause my BP never goes down on cycle. Hell its never that good off cycle 🤣


No secrets, I fully expected an increase. Maybe it still will IDK.


----------



## Butch_C

Butch_C said:


> My blood pressure has gone down after being on a cycle for a week. I was averaging 125/68 and a 53 rhr. Now I am averaging 117/61 with a 55 rhr. 300mg NPP and 400 Test-c


Just checked and I am 115/60 with a 53 hr.


----------



## LarryHotdogs

Butch_C said:


> Just checked and I am 115/60 with a 53 hr.


I need to get on some fucken npp STAT


----------



## Butch_C

LarryHotdogs said:


> I need to get on some fucken npp STAT


I don't understand it, but so far BP is definitely better than off cycle. I still expect that it can go the other way.


----------



## Adrenolin

Been staying pretty consistent. Don't mind the time, should say am, don't care enough to change it. Lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

120 75 like always


----------



## Butch_C




----------



## Butch_C




----------



## Human_Backhoe

First thing this am. After dinner and a big meal, 120 over 60 is not uncommon. Usual is between 100 and 110/ 65


----------



## Adrenolin

Human_Backhoe said:


> First thing this am. After dinner and a big meal, 120 over 60 is not uncommon. Usual is between 100 and 110/ 65
> 
> View attachment 21122


After pizza, pasta, and beer last night


----------



## Rambronco

144/93
Higher than usual but to be expected i think. 

On gear but take no BP meds. When the wife wants to see my BP i take a quick whif of *Amyl nitrite and im normal as can be lol. Willprobably get on a low dose of daily cialis to help combat.*


----------



## JameStephan1

I have 126/79.
How can I increase my blood flow throughout the body using powerblock dumbbells & which one you suggest.


----------



## JameStephan1

Is anyone here who can help me out about powerblock sport 50?


----------



## JameStephan1

Human_Backhoe said:


> First thing this am. After dinner and a big meal, 120 over 60 is not uncommon. Usual is between 100 and 110/ 65
> 
> View attachment 21122


great work!


----------



## CJ

BP: 119/63

Glucose: 86


----------



## CJ

BP: 112/70

Glucose: 97


----------



## CJ

BP: 114/69

Glucose:96


----------



## CJ

BP: 114/67


----------



## ausroids

i banged on loads of weight crappy diet and mine went to 156/100 lost 10 kg and now at 117/76 still overweight tho so hopefully losing another 5kg will bring it abit more down


----------



## CJ

BP: 115/63

Glucose: 90


----------



## Rot-Iron66

My pulse rate is never this high when I test in the AM (early) (Pre-coffee). I had 2 large coffee's and a nicotine tab (PWO), so maybe raised it a bit. Also just got in from a hard gym session. Been happy with my BP though, holding steady as I age (56).


----------



## Butch_C

Went to OneBlood to donate today. The girl took my BP and then asked me if I felt OK. I said I feel great! She said you're not dizzy or anything? I said no I feel good, why? She said your BP is 106/ 58 with a 54HR. She said I just don't want you passing out on me after you donate. Blood pressure numbers like that are normal for me if I haven't had any caffeine and on just trt.


----------



## Badleroybrown

Went to my urologist today.”trt dr”
Nurse do my BP. It was 150/90 I don’t know but it was up a tiny bit from there.
They did use that stupid ducking machine with the cuff that they put way to fucking tight…

When the nurse at my GP office takes it she does it old school and it it usaully pretty ok…

Did just cease the tren on sun.
I should take my BP pill but don’t most of the time..
I know stupid.. but when I am off and o my on my trt no is normal…
Pretty sure when they put me in meds I was juiced to the gillls and the dr got nervous.


----------



## CJ

6/12         126/67  (after cheat day)
6/13         116/70   BG:92
6/14         118/64


----------



## CJ

6/15: 128/71  BG: 83 (cheated on diet, lots of salty chips) 
6/16: 116/67
6/18: 108/61  BG:92


----------



## CJ

6/20/22     103/61  BG:95

6/23/22     116/64  BG:97
6/27/22     106/60  BG:99
6/28/22     111/67  BG:93
6/29/22     114/78  BG:62(checked twice 🤷‍♂️) 

7/1 22     103/62  BG:96


----------



## Achillesking

Why are you guys testing your BG?


----------



## CJ

Achillesking said:


> Why are you guys testing your BG?


Gauge of insulin sensitivity. Ideally you'd pair it with a fasted blood insulin test to get a complete picture, but that's only via bloodwork.


----------



## Achillesking

CJ said:


> Gauge of insulin sensitivity. Ideally you'd pair it with a fasted blood insulin test to get a complete picture, but that's only via bloodwork.


Ok I understand. Are you heavy? Taking slin? Or just something you like to  do daily?


----------



## CJ

Achillesking said:


> Ok I understand. Are you heavy? Taking slin? Or just something you like to  do daily?


I'm a little OCD. Daily is overkill, I'll probably dial it back a little. 

But yes, if you're using insulin, it's a good tool to measure your response. I'm not, I just like info.


----------



## Achillesking

CJ said:


> I'm a little OCD. Daily is overkill, I'll probably dial it back a little.
> 
> But yes, if you're using insulin, it's a good tool to measure your response. I'm not, I just like info.


Got you understood. Im ballooning up to 320 so it'll be something I take every few days


----------



## CJ

Achillesking said:


> Got you understood. Im ballooning up to 320 so it'll be something I take every few days


320, holy chit! 
You're massive!!!


----------



## Achillesking

CJ said:


> 320, holy chit!
> You're massive!!!


Get bitches or die trying right ?!?!?


----------



## Valdosta

Achillesking said:


> Got you understood. Im ballooning up to 320 so it'll be something I take every few days


progress pics.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Achillesking said:


> Got you understood. Im ballooning up to 320 so it'll be something I take every few days


What type of training do you do?


----------



## Achillesking

Valdosta said:


> progress pics.


Ok I'll start w one finger then we'll see how much I cram up there


----------



## Achillesking

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> What type of training do you do?


Lot of film study of Joey chestnut


----------



## PZT

So if I use the beat of my heart as a lullaby every night is that a good thing?


----------



## Thahulk

125/82


----------



## Slabiathan

126/68


----------



## Bro Bundy

117 /65


----------



## Bro Bundy

All day


----------



## CJ

7/22/22   108/66  
7/23/22   110/59


----------



## Slabiathan

07/24/22 116/58


----------



## Stickler

07-23
121/76


----------



## Achillesking

This morning. 

123/72 
297.6 lbs


----------



## Achillesking

Beet root juice !!!!!


----------



## Valdosta

164/98
106 resting heart rate

numbers change by like 5 each run with my piece of shit monitor, but im off to buy beet juice and do cardio


----------



## Achillesking

Valdosta said:


> 164/98
> 106 resting heart rate
> 
> numbers change by like 5 each run with my piece of shit monitor, but im off to buy beet juice and do cardio


And hopefully quit the gear


----------



## Slabiathan

Valdosta said:


> 164/98
> 106 resting heart rate
> 
> numbers change by like 5 each run with my piece of shit monitor, but im off to buy beet juice and do cardio


Are you following the instructions that come with them. No eating or drinking or activity to close to taking it? Are you sitting relaxed with your left arm in a stable position?


----------



## Valdosta

Slabiathan said:


> Are you following the instructions that come with them. No eating or drinking or activity to close to taking it? Are you sitting relaxed with your left arm in a stable position?


yeah. 2 ones similar readings, giving normal readings to others.


----------



## Slabiathan

Dang man. I got mine for like 30 on Amazon and it is pretty consistent. I saw you are going to get checked out. I hope you can clear up the issues before there is major damage. BP can mess with everyone from your brain to your kidneys. I rooting for you lower that BP, buddy!


----------



## Valdosta

nurses took bp at 132/75
thinking my amazon bp monitor was bullshit. dont know what to do now


----------



## Slabiathan

That's wild man! What were yous doing before taking the measurement?


----------



## Valdosta

Slabiathan said:


> That's wild man! What were yous doing before taking the measurement?


nothing. was just looking for the batteries for an hour cuz i hadnt used the thing before.

i think the monitors bunk. one star reviewing it


----------



## Slabiathan

Try it again when you get home. Since you know a ballpark of where you are at the doctors.


----------



## CJ

Valdosta said:


> nothing. was just looking for the batteries for an hour cuz i hadnt used the thing before.
> 
> i think the monitors bunk. one star reviewing it


Test on your left arm, with it supported on an arm rest around heart level.


----------



## Valdosta

CJ said:


> Test on your left arm, with it supported on an arm rest around heart level.


did


----------



## Valdosta

Slabiathan said:


> Try it again when you get home. Since you know a ballpark of where you are at the doctors.


definitely will do


----------



## Slabiathan

Valdosta said:


> definitely will do


Just remember to sit for like 10 minutes and have that left a supported.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

CJ said:


> Test on your left arm, with it supported on an arm rest around heart level.



I don't know man......you can get a better reading that way for sure......I just don't think finding a way to get the lowest reading helps with knowing what you are walking around at.


----------



## CJ

Human_Backhoe said:


> I don't know man......you can get a better reading that way for sure......I just don't think finding a way to get the lowest reading helps with knowing what you are walking around at.


That's how medical professionals say to take it.









						Blood Pressure + Measuring
					

Learn how to check your blood pressure from the Cleveland Clinic. Find out when it the best time to check your blood pressure & more here.




					my.clevelandclinic.org


----------



## Human_Backhoe

CJ said:


> That's how medical professionals say to take it.



Definitely don't disagree with you. BP fluctuates and that is a very stable way to monitor it. 

For ME I want to know what it's at walking around.  I could probably meditate and do breathing exercises to bring it down, I just worry about the top end.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

As much as I hate cardio...... Not doing it seems to be a recipe for a early grave lol.

I also won't touch gear if I'm not in the optimal position to do it. Too much work,  no gear. Not enough sleep,  no gear.  Not enough time to properly meal prep, no gear lol



Human_Backhoe said:


> First thing this am. After dinner and a big meal, 120 over 60 is not uncommon. Usual is between 100 and 110/ 65
> 
> View attachment 21122



I'm also like @CJ I do love to hike


----------



## Achillesking

Human_Backhoe said:


> As much as I hate cardio...... Not doing it seems to be a recipe for a early grave lol.
> 
> I also won't touch gear if I'm not in the optimal position to do it. Too much work,  no gear. Not enough sleep,  no gear.  Not enough time to properly meal prep, no gear lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also like @CJ I do love to hike


Yea well both you nerds should take a hike and get the fuck outta here since you both Love it so much...🤭🤭🤭 did I do it right ??


----------



## HateChicken

Valdosta said:


> 164/98
> 106 resting heart rate
> 
> numbers change by like 5 each run with my piece of shit monitor, but im off to buy beet juice and do cardio


Hey you might want to go to the DR check your RBC level might be high.  You can tell your DR that you are on gear they can't do shit about it and they will give lisonipril or another BP medication to treat your high blood pressure. Sure they will give you a speech about how steroids are bad for you blah blah. I had similar range is the only reason I am posting and soon the headaches when fucking your girl will start or when doing squats. Then the nose bleeds. At least go give blood.


----------



## Butch_C

126/61 with a 59hr. That is about 20 minutes after 100mg of caffeine so not too bad.


----------



## Slabiathan

07/25/22
121/61 hr 65


----------



## Slabiathan

07/26/22
121/58 hr 63


----------



## Texan69

160/90
See you gents on the other side lol


----------



## Slabiathan

119/60


----------



## Spottedick

131/76
A minute later 117/75
5 min later 147/80!

I think this piece of shit Omron BP monitor is fucked and is gonna give me a heart attack with it's false readings! Or at least a panic attack. It wasn't cheap either. Luckily the guarantee ran out a month ago..


----------



## LOKI1978

144/78
Week 6 of 10
500 mg test e
400 mg tren e
Arimidex 1mg e3d
Fish oil, magnesium, potassium, taurine. 

* Giving blood Friday and ordered Cialis to bring down blood pressure. As much as I've avoided cardio while on cycle in the past, I'm doing it 4x per week now.  In my 20s and 30s, blood pressure was never an issue. Apple Watch reflects a resting pulse of 70; pre-cycle it was between 50 and 60.


----------



## Bridgestone

150/100.  Time to dial it down for a while.

750mg TestE, 800mg DHB.


----------



## Bomb10shell

115/66 
Rhr 52bpm


----------



## Mythos

Delayed a couple weeks on donating blood when I knew it was time. 140/90 at the blood bank. Not real happy about it.


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips

Rumpy said:


> It can vary a LOT throughout the day, that's why I really recommend getting a home monitor.


Ideally should you be checking it two or three times a day?


----------



## buck

JeffGoldblumLips said:


> Ideally should you be checking it two or three times a day?


I agree. Anyone 1 reading is not necessarily anything i would go by. BP can fluctuate a fair amount. Different times a day, different days of the week and different situations. Trends tell you a lot. How tense i am, how i am breathing of holding my arm can easily change things 20 points or more.


----------



## CJ

JeffGoldblumLips said:


> Ideally should you be checking it two or three times a day?


Overkill. 

Check in the morning several times per week, keep a log, look for trends.


----------



## roidmedangerfield

My doctor's office checked it last week during my appointment.

110/70
HR 72 BPM

I'm on 20mg of prescribed lisinopril to keep it in check.


----------



## CJ

You suns'a'bitches ain't getting my blood boiling!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bro Bundy

CJ said:


> You suns'a'bitches ain't getting my blood boiling!!!  🤣🤣🤣
> 
> 
> View attachment 30015


108 wtf


----------



## nsimoy

Going into 4th week of test cyp only @ 350mg, 119/67


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nintey

Mines been creeping up to high 120s low 80s. Looking to donate blood again soon. Just curious does anyone have any preference of whole blood vs double red? They always have me do double red when I donate.


----------



## eazy

105/49  74


----------



## nsimoy

Week 6 test cyp 116/66


----------



## buck

CJ said:


> You suns'a'bitches ain't getting my blood boiling!!!  🤣🤣🤣
> 
> 
> That is about what mine was for years. Then a year back systolic it jumped 10+ points diastolic a lesser amount been trying to figure out why.


----------



## Synyster

Nintey said:


> Mines been creeping up to high 120s low 80s. Looking to donate blood again soon. Just curious does anyone have any preference of whole blood vs double red? They always have me do double red when I donate.


High BP and blood donation are two different things.  You shouldn't really see any BP difference from donating blood. 

Simply taking telmesartan at 40 to 80mg per day will fix Ur issue and prevent several others you may have.


----------



## Synyster

roidmedangerfield said:


> My doctor's office checked it last week during my appointment.
> 
> 110/70
> HR 72 BPM
> 
> I'm on 20mg of prescribed lisinopril to keep it in check.


I'd seriously consider speaking to Ur doc about switching from the ace inhibitor Ur on to an arb.  Particularly telmisartan as it has several other additional benefits for athletes.


----------



## CJ




----------



## ccpro

Been borderline hypertension for years, last month 158/98.  Doc prescribe me losartan 50mg 1x day, yesterday, a month later I was 127/72....shit works!


----------



## Gadawg

I take 100 mg losartan and 2.5 mg bystolic. 

The losartan is the max dose. It lowered my bp but not by a lot. 

Bystolic is a cardioselective beta blocker. 2.5 mg is 1/2 of the starter dose. It did more for my BP than the max of the ace blocker. So I suppose stress hormones are my real issue…..


----------



## Bomb10shell

100/68
63bpm

From a few days ago.


----------

